# May IUI Anyone??Jump Aboard For Our BFPs



## IrishGirl

Hey Girls:flower:

So whos with me??:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
Jump aboard for our March IUI BFPs:happydance::happydance:
Tonnes of Lucky Irish Dust for our upcoming Sticky BFPs:happydance::happydance:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hi I would love to join you, I'm doing my first iui this week, my ultrasound is Tuesday and iui will bevaround Wednesday or Thursday, after 13 months of trying with Clomid some of those months and progesterone I'm just really ready to get a bfp? When are you having yours done? What should I expect?


----------



## IrishGirl

Welcome Maureen:)Its nothing much hun,a bit like a smear i wouldnt worry:)Ooooooooo you must be soooooo excited.How many filloies do you have???

Well we had our 2nd follie scan today and it went super
Well last time after 6 injections i only had a few that were 4s and 5s and after 15 injections all we ended up with was 1 follie and bfn:(
This time after 6 injections we have 2 follies on the left at 11 and 12 and loads of smaller ones i think on the right we had some not sure about sizes tho.So basically at the mo our cahnces are double compaired to last timexxx We go back on Wed to check progress:)


----------



## hollyw79

Well, I just had an IUI Friday so I should find out in about 10 days if it worked.. otherwise will be Round 2 in May!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Oh ladies I'm glad I found u!!! I'm on injections as well & went for my u/s yest & FS was very happy with # of follicles. I go back tomorrow to determine when my first iui starts. I'm actually quite nervous. How many times do u go in for iui in one cycle? Not sure if the question makes sense.


----------



## maureenmarsh

I dont know what my follies are yet cause my ultrasound is on Tuesday but I will let you know, I'm not on clomid this month cause my fetility doc said i'm ovluating good without it, I hope they are nice and big, most likely i'll get the trigger shot also this week but I hate trigger shot cause it messes with my POAS addiction, lol


----------



## hollyw79

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Oh ladies I'm glad I found u!!! I'm on injections as well & went for my u/s yest & FS was very happy with # of follicles. I go back tomorrow to determine when my first iui starts. I'm actually quite nervous. How many times do u go in for iui in one cycle? Not sure if the question makes sense.

Some doctors do 2 IUI's in a cycle- some only do one.. this was my 2nd IUI (had a mc after the 1st) and I only had one IUI done.


----------



## hollyw79

maureenmarsh said:


> I dont know what my follies are yet cause my ultrasound is on Tuesday but I will let you know, I'm not on clomid this month cause my fetility doc said i'm ovluating good without it, I hope they are nice and big, most likely i'll get the trigger shot also this week but I hate trigger shot cause it messes with my POAS addiction, lol

Amen to that! :haha: The first time I had an IUI I didn't have a trigger shot.. I O'd au naturale.. but Thursday I had one and I know it lingers in your system.. I took a HPT today @ 2dpiui for the heck of it wanting to see how strong the line was and it was pretty strong. I'm going to test every other day until I see it gone so I know!! Lots of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## IrishGirl

Welcome Holly and Wanna:)So glad your here with us:)Heres hoping this is the Luckiest IUI thread yet:)Im spinkling it with tonnes of extra Irish Lucky Dust:)

Holly~Awe hun im really hoping and praying for your BFP hun:)You wont need another 1;)

Wanna~My doc does 1 IUI.I suppose i could pay double if i really wanted to for a back to back IUI but its soooooo expensive as it is:)

Maureen~Is Tues your 1st follie check???Have they told you what size they are at the moment??


----------



## maureenmarsh

No It will be my first ultrasound for this cycle and will be on cd 12, what size should they be at that time? I've only has one other mid cycle ultrasound and that was in September but also on cycle day 12 and at that time I had 2 follicules one was 18 and one was 20 and my doc said that was good but bfn that cycle,


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies may I join you? I am starting my 2nd round of clomid on Tuesday with 2nd IUI later in the month. First scan with be on cd14 so this will be another long 2 weeks for me...
Hope your scans go well wanna be and Maureen. Hope your 2ww goes quick holly and u get ur bfp!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies im on cd 14, missed my iui this cycle but should be having another done end of this month :)


----------



## hollyw79

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies may I join you? I am starting my 2nd round of clomid on Tuesday with 2nd IUI later in the month. First scan with be on cd14 so this will be another long 2 weeks for me...
> Hope your scans go well wanna be and Maureen. Hope your 2ww goes quick holly and u get ur bfp!

Thanks :flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Ladies, may I join? I'm on my second IUI. Last month it was cancelled due to no sperm :cry: Since then DH has been on fertility blend. I have an u/s tomorrow to see how many follicles I have and maybe IUI on Thursday. 

I'm having a lot of ovary pain this weekend and I didn't have it last month. I was given 50 mg of clomid and have a trigger shot ready to go. Has anyone else experience the ovaries pain? Thank you ladies.


----------



## hollyw79

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join? I'm on my second IUI. Last month it was cancelled due to no sperm :cry: Since then DH has been on fertility blend. I have an u/s tomorrow to see how many follicles I have and maybe IUI on Thursday.
> 
> I'm having a lot of ovary pain this weekend and I didn't have it last month. I was given 50 mg of clomid and have a trigger shot ready to go. Has anyone else experience the ovaries pain? Thank you ladies.

Is fertility blend a specific vitamin?? My Dh had a low count and we have him on a multi, zinc, folic acid, royal jelly, omega 3, and pycnogenol. His count went up TREMENDOUSLY after taking these for a few months. If you google each of those and sperm~ you'll read a lot of great articles about them. 

Clomid will definitely make you crampy most of the month- it did for me. that's definitely normal! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

hollyw79 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, may I join? I'm on my second IUI. Last month it was cancelled due to no sperm :cry: Since then DH has been on fertility blend. I have an u/s tomorrow to see how many follicles I have and maybe IUI on Thursday.
> 
> I'm having a lot of ovary pain this weekend and I didn't have it last month. I was given 50 mg of clomid and have a trigger shot ready to go. Has anyone else experience the ovaries pain? Thank you ladies.
> 
> Is fertility blend a specific vitamin?? My Dh had a low count and we have him on a multi, zinc, folic acid, royal jelly, omega 3, and pycnogenol. His count went up TREMENDOUSLY after taking these for a few months. If you google each of those and sperm~ you'll read a lot of great articles about them.
> 
> Clomid will definitely make you crampy most of the month- it did for me. that's definitely normal! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it's a blend of folate, zinc, vitamin C, E, B, B6, B12, L-Carnitine, green tea, Selenium, Dong quai. It was recommended by the dr. DH had a vasectomy reversal in Dec 2010 and we found sperm in Feb about 6 million but when it came down to doing IUI there was no sperm. The dr recommends ICSI but we want to use up other options before moving to it. 

I will google the information! Thank you for your help.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

hollyw79 said:


> Well, I just had an IUI Friday so I should find out in about 10 days if it worked.. otherwise will be Round 2 in May!

Good luck hun! I hope you get your :bfp:!! sending you lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## maureenmarsh

My ultrasound to look at my follies is tomorrow, whar size is normal for day 12 of cycle?


----------



## hollyw79

maureenmarsh said:


> My ultrasound to look at my follies is tomorrow, whar size is normal for day 12 of cycle?

I'm not sure what's "normal" .. but I had one 16mm and one 13mm and 2 other smaller ones that he didn't state the size of. He said it was looking good.. so maybe that gives you a general idea?


----------



## lurdes777

Hi All,

I think I will be doing another IUI at the end of the month, just waiting for this cycle to be over. last month I had 2 perfect eggs, and 150 million sperm, and it didnt work... My doctor wants me to start injectibles. I spent 3 hourse today with insurance-pharmacy-doctors office, and finally it wne through and I should be getting my meds shortly.

I met a couple at the pharmacy the other day, they were paying out of pocket for their injecibles - thed pais 2500!


----------



## hollyw79

lurdes777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think I will be doing another IUI at the end of the month, just waiting for this cycle to be over. last month I had 2 perfect eggs, and 150 million sperm, and it didnt work... My doctor wants me to start injectibles. I spent 3 hourse today with insurance-pharmacy-doctors office, and finally it wne through and I should be getting my meds shortly.
> 
> I met a couple at the pharmacy the other day, they were paying out of pocket for their injecibles - thed pais 2500!

Hello my dear :hugs: ((SIGH)) that's disappointing to read ... I hope the injectables produce better results for you. I can't BELIEVE it costs that much! I'd rather pay for IVF if that's the case.. my insurance will cover the procedure but not the meds.. I do have to pay the meds out of pocket. I'm not @ injectables yet.. took Femara 5mg cd3-8 this month and did my IUI on Friday so I'm pretty much waiting at this point.

Lots of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## Tmwnvegas

I would love to join you ladies! I had my first IUI today. I think it went well. 8.2 million sperm post-wash and two follies! On to the two week wait! I hoping for BFP's for everyone. I did this cycle with injectables. I noticed some of you are using injectables this month. If u have any questions, feel free to ask! I used the follistim pen and the injections weren't bad at all.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Glad I found this thread!! I have been lingering on this site on and off since last year. This wed will be my first IUI.. i'm trying to be pretty positive about the whole process!! Had my HCG trigger shot tonight.. and we'll be ready to go on Wed!!

Fingers crossed for BFP's for all of us!!

Keep me posted!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Tmwnvegas said:


> I would love to join you ladies! I had my first IUI today. I think it went well. 8.2 million sperm post-wash and two follies! On to the two week wait! I hoping for BFP's for everyone. I did this cycle with injectables. I noticed some of you are using injectables this month. If u have any questions, feel free to ask! I used the follistim pen and the injections weren't bad at all.

I'm in the 2ww too. Fun stuff~ NOT! :haha:

Lots of dust for you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Glad I found this thread!! I have been lingering on this site on and off since last year. This wed will be my first IUI.. i'm trying to be pretty positive about the whole process!! Had my HCG trigger shot tonight.. and we'll be ready to go on Wed!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for BFP's for all of us!!
> 
> Keep me posted!!!

Exciting!!! I hope your IUI goes well!! 

:dust:


----------



## Springy

lurdes777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think I will be doing another IUI at the end of the month, just waiting for this cycle to be over. last month I had 2 perfect eggs, and 150 million sperm, and it didnt work... My doctor wants me to start injectibles. I spent 3 hourse today with insurance-pharmacy-doctors office, and finally it wne through and I should be getting my meds shortly.
> 
> I met a couple at the pharmacy the other day, they were paying out of pocket for their injecibles - thed pais 2500!

That would be my next step too .... and in Canada they are about 1000 a month and luckily I have drug coverage through my work.

Last month I had 1 good egg with close to 500 million sperm - 321 on the first day 131 on the second day and no luck.


----------



## Springy

Tmwnvegas said:


> I would love to join you ladies! I had my first IUI today. I think it went well. 8.2 million sperm post-wash and two follies! On to the two week wait! I hoping for BFP's for everyone. I did this cycle with injectables. I noticed some of you are using injectables this month. If u have any questions, feel free to ask! I used the follistim pen and the injections weren't bad at all.

Hi Vegas - how did you find injecting yourself? Had you done clomid / femara before? How did you respond differently on the follistim? My next round, when I chose to do it, will be with injectables but I am quite nervous about it!!!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Just got done with the ultrasound and only 1 follie and it was only size 10 and i guess i'm on cycle day 11 or maybe 10 since my af started late on the 22nd, is this really bad? I always have really positive opks around cycle day 14, this would mean that hopefully i can iui on friday or Saturday, What do you guys think?


----------



## hollyw79

Springy said:


> lurdes777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I think I will be doing another IUI at the end of the month, just waiting for this cycle to be over. last month I had 2 perfect eggs, and 150 million sperm, and it didnt work... My doctor wants me to start injectibles. I spent 3 hourse today with insurance-pharmacy-doctors office, and finally it wne through and I should be getting my meds shortly.
> 
> I met a couple at the pharmacy the other day, they were paying out of pocket for their injecibles - thed pais 2500!
> 
> That would be my next step too .... and in Canada they are about 1000 a month and luckily I have drug coverage through my work.
> 
> Last month I had 1 good egg with close to 500 million sperm - 321 on the first day 131 on the second day and no luck.Click to expand...

wow, that's a TON of sperm!!! it's sooo frustrating when everything looks good and it doesn't work though :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

maureenmarsh said:


> Just got done with the ultrasound and only 1 follie and it was only size 10 and i guess i'm on cycle day 11 or maybe 10 since my af started late on the 22nd, is this really bad? I always have really positive opks around cycle day 14, this would mean that hopefully i can iui on friday or Saturday, What do you guys think?

I'm not sure as this was my first mo. having an u/s... did you take Clomid or Femara? if so, how much and on what cd?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

maureenmarsh said:


> Just got done with the ultrasound and only 1 follie and it was only size 10 and i guess i'm on cycle day 11 or maybe 10 since my af started late on the 22nd, is this really bad? I always have really positive opks around cycle day 14, this would mean that hopefully i can iui on friday or Saturday, What do you guys think?

Last month I had an u/s on cd 14 and the size was only about 11. I had a second u/s on cd 19 and it was 16. So it can grow in a few days! Good luck!


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 said:


> Lots of dust for you! :dust:

Thank you. Are you doing IUI this month?


----------



## lurdes777

I am also nervous about injectables.... First you have to keep them in the fridge - and I have guests coming over those days! Then I have to hide in the bathroom for an injections.. Let alone I can't really imagine injecting myself yet...

Not fun at all...


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi Ladies :wave:

I'm CD1 today, and I will be doing IUI #3 this month. My meds are clomid 100mg, menopur, and trigger. Hopefully third time's a charm!!


----------



## Cheers

Springy said:


> Tmwnvegas said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join you ladies! I had my first IUI today. I think it went well. 8.2 million sperm post-wash and two follies! On to the two week wait! I hoping for BFP's for everyone. I did this cycle with injectables. I noticed some of you are using injectables this month. If u have any questions, feel free to ask! I used the follistim pen and the injections weren't bad at all.
> 
> Hi Vegas - how did you find injecting yourself? Had you done clomid / femara before? How did you respond differently on the follistim? My next round, when I chose to do it, will be with injectables but I am quite nervous about it!!!Click to expand...

I did a medicated IUI in April. I used injectables (puregon) for about a week before taking the trigger shot. It was strange at first but I did get used to it after a few days. If anyone is using the pen its pretty straightforward and the needle tip is very fine. I'm not looking forward to having to do it again but I'm not nearly as apprehensive about doing the shots. I know a few ladies who are deathly afraid of needles and they were fine after a few times.


----------



## hollyw79

lurdes777 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of dust for you! :dust:
> 
> Thank you. Are you doing IUI this month?Click to expand...

Well, I had an IUI on Friday so now it's just a waiting game! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hollyw79

lurdes777 said:


> I am also nervous about injectables.... First you have to keep them in the fridge - and I have guests coming over those days! Then I have to hide in the bathroom for an injections.. Let alone I can't really imagine injecting myself yet...
> 
> Not fun at all...

yikes, neither can I ! I did the trigger shot for the first time and I had to have my DH do it for me! I'm a big baby! Is your DH able to help??


----------



## hollyw79

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I'm CD1 today, and I will be doing IUI #3 this month. My meds are clomid 100mg, menopur, and trigger. Hopefully third time's a charm!!

It HAS to be!!!! Fx'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I can guarentee you this ... once you do all the injectables one month ... the next month is a breeze! Actually, after you do your first FSH injection, you'll be a pro! I didn't believe it till I did it myself. Piece of cake and I can't wait to do it again!!!! 

Injections=Baby!! Is there a better payoff???


----------



## hollyw79

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I can guarentee you this ... once you do all the injectables one month ... the next month is a breeze! Actually, after you do your first FSH injection, you'll be a pro! I didn't believe it till I did it myself. Piece of cake and I can't wait to do it again!!!!
> 
> Injections=Baby!! Is there a better payoff???

SO TRUE!! :flower:

I think it's just getting over the initial hump and doing it!!! Great point! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.

I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work. 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Harvest2009

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work.
> 
> :dust: to all!!

FX for you happy bunny! Hope those numbers are good tomorrow, GL :)


----------



## hollyw79

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work.
> 
> :dust: to all!!

GROW FOLLIES! GROW!!!!! What day do you go back?? 

Sperm CAN be improved my dear... and even with 3 million- that's still 3 million and with an IUI - it's possible!!! I HIGHLY recommend the vitamins that I posted in that other thread that I just responded to~ I seriously don't doubt that my DH's #'s improved so dramatically due the vitamins and no drinking! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I am a little behind most of you (only cycle day 5 right now), but I will be having an IUI in mid May if the clomid works. 

This will be my third IUI cycle. 

Fx'd for you all on your IUIs!


----------



## hollyw79

sunshine314 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you? I am a little behind most of you (only cycle day 5 right now), but I will be having an IUI in mid May if the clomid works.
> 
> This will be my third IUI cycle.
> 
> Fx'd for you all on your IUIs!

:flower: I Hope the 3rd time is the charm for you!! :hugs:


----------



## gingerbaby

I m pretty sure Im joining all of you in May! Waiting on AF but digi test says Not Pregnant so now the wait is on......should be IUI mid month! Good luck, prayers and Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## hollyw79

gingerbaby said:


> I m pretty sure Im joining all of you in May! Waiting on AF but digi test says Not Pregnant so now the wait is on......should be IUI mid month! Good luck, prayers and Baby dust to all of you!

BOO to a BFN :( 

Lots of dust for you my dear! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Blondie87

Hey ladies, I will be joining you. Not sure of any dates yet.


----------



## teresapk

hi ladies,

i'm getting my first IUI this morning, in about 45mins.
didn't need my trigger shot, and seem to O'ing on my own, but i'll be on prometrium afterwards.

wishing all of you the best luck!


----------



## hollyw79

teresapk said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'm getting my first IUI this morning, in about 45mins.
> didn't need my trigger shot, and seem to O'ing on my own, but i'll be on prometrium afterwards.
> 
> wishing all of you the best luck!

good luck my dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

teresapk said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'm getting my first IUI this morning, in about 45mins.
> didn't need my trigger shot, and seem to O'ing on my own, but i'll be on prometrium afterwards.
> 
> wishing all of you the best luck!

Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

hollyw79 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work.
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> GROW FOLLIES! GROW!!!!! What day do you go back??
> 
> Sperm CAN be improved my dear... and even with 3 million- that's still 3 million and with an IUI - it's possible!!! I HIGHLY recommend the vitamins that I posted in that other thread that I just responded to~ I seriously don't doubt that my DH's #'s improved so dramatically due the vitamins and no drinking! :hugs:Click to expand...

I took all the information you gave me. I'll be going to the store to buy them today. 

I'm supposed to go back on thursday but I'm going to wait until today to see what the count was. If the count its still low then we are going to take a small break and wait for the vitamins to do their work. DH has not been drinking either. :hugs: thank you.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

sunshine314 said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you? I am a little behind most of you (only cycle day 5 right now), but I will be having an IUI in mid May if the clomid works.
> 
> This will be my third IUI cycle.
> 
> Fx'd for you all on your IUIs!

Welcome! FX for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

gingerbaby said:


> I m pretty sure Im joining all of you in May! Waiting on AF but digi test says Not Pregnant so now the wait is on......should be IUI mid month! Good luck, prayers and Baby dust to all of you!

Welcome! :dust: Hopefully instead of AF you'll have :bfp:!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Blondie87 said:


> Hey ladies, I will be joining you. Not sure of any dates yet.

Welcome! :dust:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies :)

I have a question. I'm CD2 today and my AF is very light, which is unusual. I had horrible cramps yesterday, which for me usually means my flow is heavy, but it wasn't. Today is a little heavier than yesterday but nothing like my normal flow. Isn't that weird? Last month it was so much heavier than normal right off the bat, which I assumed was due to the clomid and progesterone I had been taking. I am so confused. Does anyone have any insight into this..


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Clomid tends to thin out your uterine lining. Therefore, each month taking it is probably making your periods a smidge lighter. Just a thought.


----------



## Touch the Sky

But doesn't the progesterone then thicken the lining? I have a scan on Friday and will ask my doctor about it then. Trust me, I'm not complaining! :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work.
> 
> :dust: to all!!

Well the nurse just called and gave me the results....4 million but they were all dead....:cry: They said there was no point coming back for a second ultrasound! That I should still bd hoping something might happen. So I'm out this cycle. We've decided to take a break and do another SA in August hoping by then the vitamins will have taken effect.

Good luck to all of you.....:dust:


----------



## IrishGirl

WOAHHHHHHHHH LMAO i started the thread and couldnt get on for 2 days and were on pg 6 already ha ha ha ha ha ha.Man do i have some catching up to do lol;)
Back in 5 when i read through everything lol


----------



## IrishGirl

OK im back lol

1st off WELCOME all of you fab girlies:)

HappyBunny~OMG hun MASSIVE MASSIVE hugs hun.Im sooooo very sorry to hear this.Still bd tho you never know it only takes 1 xoxoxoxoxIm sooo hoping the vits will do there job hun xoxoxox

Holly~How are you doing in your 2ww hun???

Teresapk~GL hun heres hoping for your BFP hun

Well we had our follie scan today.We have on the left a 16,12,11 not to sure about the right but nothing of importance ...on that side anyway.Still on injects and back for another scan on friday the maybe IUI on Sunday.Im hoping the 12 catches up tho.Also only hoping for 2 mature at the most because our clinic wont chance IUI with 3 follies:(

OH YES REMEMBER GIRLS!!!!!!!
The more rest you get with your feet up really helps follie growth:)So our doc said:)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Well I spoke too soon, AF is definitely HERE and heavier than ever! ugh! I have a good feeling about this cycle :)


----------



## gingerbaby

Has anyone done IUI with Injectables? I think that is our step before we consider IVF as it is very expensive! Would love to hear any side effects and what I might expect. Have an appointment with RE in the morning to discuss...so nervous!


----------



## shanaynay1

I have never had an iui. I will have my very first in june, is it anything like the HSG test? that thing HURT!!!! are yall getting an iui for low and slow sperm???


----------



## Touch the Sky

gingerbaby said:


> Has anyone done IUI with Injectables? I think that is our step before we consider IVF as it is very expensive! Would love to hear any side effects and what I might expect. Have an appointment with RE in the morning to discuss...so nervous!

Hey Ginger! I'm doing injectables for the first time this cycle. I'm also doing clomid for the 3rd (and hopefully last) time. I have an appt with my dr on Friday for my CD3 scan and he will discuss the meds and side effects at that time. I'm a little nervous about doing both clomid and injectables.. but also hopeful that it will do the trick! How many cycles have you done IUI?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi Ginger!

I have done a few IUI's with injectibles! I had ZERO side effects from the injections themselves. I find them very easy to administer myself and fairly painless too! I respond VERY well to injectibles and always produce 4 or more mature follicles. As far as the cost is concerned, my 300iu Follistim Epi pen cartridge costs about $400 (I only use 225iu per month). My doctor gave me the Epi Pen with needles at no charge. My insurance covers ZERO, so that is the full price. I buy all my medication at an Apothecary, they are cheaper than pharmacy's. Please if you have any other questions, feel free to ask or PM me :) Good luck girls ... Take care!


----------



## hollyw79

HappyBunnyAB said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just got back from th dr.'s office. I have two follicles measuring 13 mm. She wants to give it couple of more days to see if they are going to grow anymore. The only problem is my DH SA results. They were not available today but she thinks the numbers are less than the first one. The first one was 3 million and that pretty much means we need to do IVF. They are going to call me tomorrow with the actual numbers and at that time I will decide whether or not we are going to continue with IUI.
> 
> I'm a little frustrated. I'll wait for the results and if they are bad then we will take a break. DH is on Fertility Blend and it's only been a month. I read it takes about 3 months to work.
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> Well the nurse just called and gave me the results....4 million but they were all dead....:cry: They said there was no point coming back for a second ultrasound! That I should still bd hoping something might happen. So I'm out this cycle. We've decided to take a break and do another SA in August hoping by then the vitamins will have taken effect.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.....:dust:Click to expand...

oh no :( I'm soooo sorry :( The good thing is sperm can usually be improved!!! I hope things DO get better for you my dear! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

IrishGirl said:


> OK im back lol
> 
> 1st off WELCOME all of you fab girlies:)
> 
> HappyBunny~OMG hun MASSIVE MASSIVE hugs hun.Im sooooo very sorry to hear this.Still bd tho you never know it only takes 1 xoxoxoxoxIm sooo hoping the vits will do there job hun xoxoxox
> 
> Holly~How are you doing in your 2ww hun???
> 
> Teresapk~GL hun heres hoping for your BFP hun
> 
> Well we had our follie scan today.We have on the left a 16,12,11 not to sure about the right but nothing of importance ...on that side anyway.Still on injects and back for another scan on friday the maybe IUI on Sunday.Im hoping the 12 catches up tho.Also only hoping for 2 mature at the most because our clinic wont chance IUI with 3 follies:(
> 
> OH YES REMEMBER GIRLS!!!!!!!
> The more rest you get with your feet up really helps follie growth:)So our doc said:)

That's pretty good! The 12 can definitely catch up.. I had one that was 13 on my cd12 scan and that one ended up being 16 I think the day before the IUI! 

2ww + Holly= ready for it to be over!!! :haha: Wish I knew either way! About one more week to go!


----------



## gingerbaby

Thank you for all the responses ladies. This is my 3rd Clomid cycle...I have done 2 IUI's total. DH numbers are actually perfect. I have low AMH, PCOS(debatable) and Hashimotos(hypothyroidism). I look forward to chatting with all the ladies I havent met yet!

PCOSMOM- I am so happy things are improving for you hun and now my mission is an apothecary in Atlanta as Im pretty sure my insurance wont cover my shots.


----------



## Touch the Sky

My insurance covered the shots but had to get a specific auth from the dr first, to confirm that it's 'necessary'. my copay for the menopur alone is $270, the novarel is 20 bux and the clomid a measley 3. This is reasonable, although a little tough given we are already paying $1000 out of pocket every month for the donor sperm! :shock:

hopefully we will get lots of BFP's this month :)


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Cheers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmwnvegas said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join you ladies! I had my first IUI today. I think it went well. 8.2 million sperm post-wash and two follies! On to the two week wait! I hoping for BFP's for everyone. I did this cycle with injectables. I noticed some of you are using injectables this month. If u have any questions, feel free to ask! I used the follistim pen and the injections weren't bad at all.
> 
> Hi Vegas - how did you find injecting yourself? Had you done clomid / femara before? How did you respond differently on the follistim? My next round, when I chose to do it, will be with injectables but I am quite nervous about it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did a medicated IUI in April. I used injectables (puregon) for about a week before taking the trigger shot. It was strange at first but I did get used to it after a few days. If anyone is using the pen its pretty straightforward and the needle tip is very fine. I'm not looking forward to having to do it again but I'm not nearly as apprehensive about doing the shots. I know a few ladies who are deathly afraid of needles and they were fine after a few times.Click to expand...


I used a follistim pen. It is super easy to use. Sticking yourself the first time is a little nerve racking because you don't know what to expect. It's really not bad at all. Once you do it once, the rest is cake. I felt fine on the meds. Slight cramping, but other than that, they didn't seem to bother me at all. The only thing I don't like about the injectables is that I have to pay cash for them. I bought meds for this cycle, but because I needed such a high dose, I ended up purchasing more to finish. They costed me almost $1500! Yikes. For those of you that have to purchase your own meds sometimes you can get discounted meds from your clinic. Usually, they are half used vials if someone cancelled a cycle or purchased too much. You use a new needle each time. It's okay to do. Just an idea, if you guys are paying cash. Unfortantley, mine were full price.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hi Ginger!
> 
> I have done a few IUI's with injectibles! I had ZERO side effects from the injections themselves. I find them very easy to administer myself and fairly painless too! I respond VERY well to injectibles and always produce 4 or more mature follicles. As far as the cost is concerned, my 300iu Follistim Epi pen cartridge costs about $400 (I only use 225iu per month). My doctor gave me the Epi Pen with needles at no charge. My insurance covers ZERO, so that is the full price. I buy all my medication at an Apothecary, they are cheaper than pharmacy's. Please if you have any other questions, feel free to ask or PM me :) Good luck girls ... Take care!

Oh my gosh! I can't believe you respond to 225iu per month! I wish I responded that well. Last month, I did about 1200iu. We almost canceled the cycle because I wasn't responding. My last two shots I did were 175iu per injection. Me and the doc are hoping this isn't a sign of low quality eggs, rather just stubborn ovaries. LOL


----------



## Tmwnvegas

shanaynay1 said:


> I have never had an iui. I will have my very first in june, is it anything like the HSG test? that thing HURT!!!! are yall getting an iui for low and slow sperm???

I personally think IUI is not half as bad as the HSG! My HSG was NOT a fun experience at all, and I thought it was pretty painful. The IUI is much quicker and much easier. When they passed the catheter through the cervix, I got some bad cramping, but as soon I felt the cramping, it was already over. Really not too bad. I've only done one round so far.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies, I had my first iui done this morning. Tomorrow morning is my second iui. Wish me luck !!! :)


----------



## sunshine314

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> Ladies, I had my first iui done this morning. Tomorrow morning is my second iui. Wish me luck !!! :)

Good luck!


----------



## gingerbaby

SO I need to vent...sorry ladies! I know this is supposed to be a positive atmosphere. So I had an appt with the RE this morning to talk about my progress...so in short I learned that bc my egg count(AMH) is so low and I have ovarian failure I need to move onto IVF. This was my worst nightmare or so I thought...then he told me that even with the IVF my chances are lower than most women bc of the failure. So in short I could pay 25k+ and still not come home with a baby. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! DH is silent...doesnt want to talk about it right now. Obviously the cost is the hardest part of all of this. I don't know what to do besides pray a whole lot and hope for a Miracle! Thank you for listening! Oh and this month is our last IUI month...we are trying a combo of Letrozole 2.5 and 300IU a day of Follistim. FX and prayers it happens for each and every one of you! I would not wish IF on my worst enemy! Thank you for always being there for me during this time!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

gingerbaby said:


> SO I need to vent...sorry ladies! I know this is supposed to be a positive atmosphere. So I had an appt with the RE this morning to talk about my progress...so in short I learned that bc my egg count(AMH) is so low and I have ovarian failure I need to move onto IVF. This was my worst nightmare or so I thought...then he told me that even with the IVF my chances are lower than most women bc of the failure. So in short I could pay 25k+ and still not come home with a baby. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! DH is silent...doesnt want to talk about it right now. Obviously the cost is the hardest part of all of this. I don't know what to do besides pray a whole lot and hope for a Miracle! Thank you for listening! Oh and this month is our last IUI month...we are trying a combo of Letrozole 2.5 and 300IU a day of Follistim. FX and prayers it happens for each and every one of you! I would not wish IF on my worst enemy! Thank you for always being there for me during this time!!!!

Sending you :hugs: girl! Miracles happen every day!

Look into ALL your options ... such as purchasing PRIVATE FERTILITY INSURANCE https://www.sharedjourney.com/costs/insurance.html

OR my Fertility clinic offers packages (or refund guarantee) info from my clinic: https://www.arcfertility.com/family_building/refund_guarranty.html 

Please don't get discouraged! The end of the road is far far far away :hugs:


----------



## gingerbaby

PCOSMomToOne said:


> gingerbaby said:
> 
> 
> SO I need to vent...sorry ladies! I know this is supposed to be a positive atmosphere. So I had an appt with the RE this morning to talk about my progress...so in short I learned that bc my egg count(AMH) is so low and I have ovarian failure I need to move onto IVF. This was my worst nightmare or so I thought...then he told me that even with the IVF my chances are lower than most women bc of the failure. So in short I could pay 25k+ and still not come home with a baby. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! DH is silent...doesnt want to talk about it right now. Obviously the cost is the hardest part of all of this. I don't know what to do besides pray a whole lot and hope for a Miracle! Thank you for listening! Oh and this month is our last IUI month...we are trying a combo of Letrozole 2.5 and 300IU a day of Follistim. FX and prayers it happens for each and every one of you! I would not wish IF on my worst enemy! Thank you for always being there for me during this time!!!!
> 
> Sending you :hugs: girl! Miracles happen every day!
> 
> Look into ALL your options ... such as purchasing PRIVATE FERTILITY INSURANCE https://www.sharedjourney.com/costs/insurance.html
> 
> OR my Fertility clinic offers packages (or refund guarantee) info from my clinic: https://www.arcfertility.com/family_building/refund_guarranty.html
> 
> Please don't get discouraged! The end of the road is far far far away :hugs:Click to expand...



Thank you PCOSMom! I will def look into the insurance...I saw the Refund programs and such. Im just horribly overwhelmed right now.


----------



## Bepaisley

Awe so sorry Ginger, IVF def sounds overwhelming but I've been reading a lot of the IVF journals on this site trying to prepare myself and I think it'll def put you at ease. I just wanted to tell you that since you are having to pay so much, I know it may be a pain to switch Drs, but def look at all the success rates or Drs around you and go to the best!!
Lots of luck with this cycle, hope it works out so you don't even have to worry about it all!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Sooo... my husband calls this site Baby Facebook and claims that I'm addicted to it. LOL. I have to admit, I kind of am! Is two-weeks over yet?


----------



## Bella2223

Hi ladies can I join? I am on my third month of injectibles and this month will be my second IUI. The first IUI was completely messed up, they had me trigger at CD12 with two follies measuring 12mm, hubby had low counts, I don't even think I ovulated I had absoultely no symptoms, needless to say we weren't too optimistic about last month. Praying May brings a BFP!! I go in for my baseline scan on Saturday. Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

I just got back from my CD3 scan and I have a large cyst, so I'm out this cycle :(


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> I just got back from my CD3 scan and I have a large cyst, so I'm out this cycle :(

OH NO!!!!! I'm so sorry to hear that ..... did you have any symptoms?? I'm very worried about the clomid and causing cysts that I would not even be aware of.

Hang in there and hopefully you can get back at it next month.

Sending you a big virtual :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Tmwnvegas said:


> Sooo... my husband calls this site Baby Facebook and claims that I'm addicted to it. LOL. I have to admit, I kind of am! Is two-weeks over yet?

It IS the facebook of baby making!!!!! It is bad - the first thing I do when I log onto my computer is open my gmail, open facebook and then open B&B. Very sad when you think of it!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Touch the Sky said:


> I just got back from my CD3 scan and I have a large cyst, so I'm out this cycle :(

Argh!!!! I'm sorry!!!! I know how frustrating that is! How big did they say it was??? Did they give you anything for it???


----------



## Touch the Sky

I'm not sure of the size, I just heard "5". I was in shock and totally caught off guard. The thing I noticed that may have been a symptom was my very light period. I also had really bad cramps on Tuesday but the flow was super light. It was weird. I looked up the other symptoms, and I've had a lot of bloating, headaches, and fatigue, but I didn't think anything of it. The dr didn't give me anything, he said it should resolve on it's own and to just come back next cycle. Oh well :(

PCOSmom- I think I remember you posting in another thread some home remedies you did to shrink your cyst?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mine was almost 7cm but it's down to 4-5cm (is the exact wording the doc used). I do this regimen every night .... 
1 cup of chamomile tea
1 hour heating pad to lower belly
Then ... I take magnesium and vitamin B's
Unfortunately, my doctor put me on birth control pills to stop from growing additional cysts and it actually is suppose to surpress and shrink the current one. I am on week 3 since my 3 day scan. She said I have to take my meds 3 more weeks. UGH! 

I say do the heating pad and chamomile tea! I did alot of research on the internet ... As long as it's safe .. I give it a whirl :) Good luck girly!!


----------



## Bepaisley

I know clomid can cause cysts, but do injectables as well?


----------



## Blondie87

So AF finally showed! I knew it would tho, so I was prepared. But, it's my birthday today! So this is my birthday cycle.. :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Bepaisley said:


> I know clomid can cause cysts, but do injectables as well?

Yes, Clomid, Femara, Injectables ... all cause cysts. That's why they monitor us so much. It's so frustrating ... A cyst is simply a follicle that failed to rupture OR a follicle that ruptured and dropped an egg then sealed itself back up. Make sense??


----------



## Bepaisley

Ahh yea that makes sense, I would think with the trigger shot all follicles would rupture. But I guess it doesn't work out that way!


----------



## maureenmarsh

I'm getting ready to do my first iui in about an hour, I'm nervous . My opk got positive yesterday, I hope this works


----------



## gingerbaby

Good Morning ladies..well here on the East Coast that is. So I started my Letrozole last night. So far no where near the side effects of Clomid. The one major one they made me sign the waiver for concerns me later but I guess Ill get over it. Praying this is my cycle bc if not we are going to take some time off to consider our options. IVF or Adoption....my DH is devastated as I am too and this is just so hard. I appreciate the fact that I have an outlet of such positive and supportive women! Anyways just wanted to get that off my chest! Enjoy your day!

Maureen-WELCOME and FX and prayers for you!


----------



## sunshine314

Bella2223 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I am on my third month of injectibles and this month will be my second IUI. The first IUI was completely messed up, they had me trigger at CD12 with two follies measuring 12mm, hubby had low counts, I don't even think I ovulated I had absoultely no symptoms, needless to say we weren't too optimistic about last month. Praying May brings a BFP!! I go in for my baseline scan on Saturday. Baby dust to everyone!!!

Welcome Bella!


----------



## sunshine314

Touch the Sky said:


> I just got back from my CD3 scan and I have a large cyst, so I'm out this cycle :(

So sorry to hear about your cyst. Virtual :hugs: for you!


----------



## hollyw79

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm getting ready to do my first iui in about an hour, I'm nervous . My opk got positive yesterday, I hope this works

good luck!!!!! lots of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## maureenmarsh

Just got done a couple hours ago with my first iui, they had to open the clinic up just for me and so I even got to take a look at the sperm through a microscope and the doctor and nurse said that he had VERY good sperm, they were moving so fast and there were tons of them, It seems to have gone well but i'm a little worried about the spotting, the doctor said that it went up to my uterus real easily, do you think I got nicked somewhere?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I spotted after my IUI for about 2 days. It's because the catheter is being threaded through your cervix. It's very normal :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Glad to hear your iui went well Maureen, fx for you!
Sorry to hear about your cyst touch the sky, hang in there, hope the home remedies help. Was that your first month of clomid? I just started my second round of clomid but didn't have a baseline scan so not sure if I had a cyst. Anyone else not get baseline scans? Hopefully everything will be ok for the next scan on the 13th.
Ginger so sorry for your news, try to stay positive, things will work out the way they are supposed to :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

April was my 2nd month on clomid. I get scans every CD3 to check for cysts before I start the meds.


----------



## Springy

maureenmarsh said:


> Just got done a couple hours ago with my first iui, they had to open the clinic up just for me and so I even got to take a look at the sperm through a microscope and the doctor and nurse said that he had VERY good sperm, they were moving so fast and there were tons of them, It seems to have gone well but i'm a little worried about the spotting, the doctor said that it went up to my uterus real easily, do you think I got nicked somewhere?

My first IUI I had no spotting just major cramping, so if you get that don't stress it's normal :) with my second IUI I had spotting for 3 days. When I had the second day insemination during IUI #2 I asked if the spotting was normal and they said yes most likely that the dr knicked my cervix on the way.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Glad to hear your iui went well Maureen, fx for you!
> Sorry to hear about your cyst touch the sky, hang in there, hope the home remedies help. Was that your first month of clomid? I just started my second round of clomid but didn't have a baseline scan so not sure if I had a cyst. Anyone else not get baseline scans? Hopefully everything will be ok for the next scan on the 13th.
> Ginger so sorry for your news, try to stay positive, things will work out the way they are supposed to :)

I always had a day 3 or 4 and then monitoring from day 10 through ovulation.


----------



## jmla04

Cd7 for me. Had my second folly screen today and had a few follicles all about 7. He started me on 3 days of injection and I go back Monday to see how they are coming along. My iui should be Monday the 16th.


----------



## Bella2223

Hi ladies, went in for my baseline today and everything looked good. Looks like I will be doing Femara 5mg from CD3-7 and Follistim 50units from CD5 and forward again. I am going to try using preseed this month and also will try Royal Jelly as well. Go back in Friday to see how the progress is coming along. Anyone else taking Femara and Follistim this cycle??


----------



## Bella2223

Blondie87 said:


> So AF finally showed! I knew it would tho, so I was prepared. But, it's my birthday today! So this is my birthday cycle.. :)

Happy Belated Birthday, that's a lucky way to start the cycle!!!


----------



## Bella2223

maureenmarsh said:


> I'm getting ready to do my first iui in about an hour, I'm nervous . My opk got positive yesterday, I hope this works

Good luck, fingers crossed for you to get a :bfp:


----------



## Bella2223

jmla04 said:


> Cd7 for me. Had my second folly screen today and had a few follicles all about 7. He started me on 3 days of injection and I go back Monday to see how they are coming along. My iui should be Monday the 16th.

FX that your follies grow big and strong!! Is this your first month on injectibles?


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Anyone 4 dpiui?? Just wanna symptom spot :). I also had follistim (in Canada it's called puregon) injections & an had shot.

Anyone?


----------



## jmla04

Bella2223 said:


> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 for me. Had my second folly screen today and had a few follicles all about 7. He started me on 3 days of injection and I go back Monday to see how they are coming along. My iui should be Monday the 16th.
> 
> FX that your follies grow big and strong!! Is this your first month on injectibles?Click to expand...

Yes, first time w/ the inject. We shall see :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mind if I join you ladies? I had my 3rd IUI yesterday. Hoping that having it on Mother's day will bring good luck. I had my scan last Thursday and there was a polyp so if it doesn't work this month I will be scheduling surgery to have it removed. Little nervous that if it does work the rates of miscarriage are higher but we shall see.


----------



## roma

Hello everyone,

Please could I join you all too? It's so comforting and inspiring reading everyone's stories on here. It also gives me hope and reassurance so thankyou. I had all the gonal f injections and scans last cycle (my first) then i was ill so couldnt go to hospital for the actual final scans and insemination so it was all a bit of a waste - needless to say I was gutted! 

Then the clinic kind of shut down over easter due to all of the bank holidays and timing etc etc so i have just done a normal natural cycle. currently waiting for AF - she's messing me around and getting me a bit excited as I'm 2 days late (which is totally ridiculous as we've been trying 2 years so why would it happen now right before IUI!!!???) but i'm having cramps finally so will no doubt wake up to AF tomorrow morning! boo!

Then it's calling the clinic and onto the next iui proper for me -hopefully this time it will be more than just the injections lol! I am rather nervous about the actual insemination though as I had a horrendous hycosy procedure, which was really painful as my womb is badly tilted they found out and they couldn't get 3 differnt cathetars up me........

Look forward to chatting to you ladies,

babydust xx
xx roma xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

roma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please could I join you all too? It's so comforting and inspiring reading everyone's stories on here. It also gives me hope and reassurance so thankyou. I had all the gonal f injections and scans last cycle (my first) then i was ill so couldnt go to hospital for the actual final scans and insemination so it was all a bit of a waste - needless to say I was gutted!
> 
> Then the clinic kind of shut down over easter due to all of the bank holidays and timing etc etc so i have just done a normal natural cycle. currently waiting for AF - she's messing me around and getting me a bit excited as I'm 2 days late (which is totally ridiculous as we've been trying 2 years so why would it happen now right before IUI!!!???) but i'm having cramps finally so will no doubt wake up to AF tomorrow morning! boo!
> 
> Then it's calling the clinic and onto the next iui proper for me -hopefully this time it will be more than just the injections lol! I am rather nervous about the actual insemination though as I had a horrendous hycosy procedure, which was really painful as my womb is badly tilted they found out and they couldn't get 3 differnt cathetars up me........
> 
> Look forward to chatting to you ladies,
> 
> babydust xx
> xx roma xx

The secret to the tilted womb is to have a full bladder when they do the IUI. When they tried to do my HSG they couldn't get into my cervix. My FS had me fill my bladder before each of my IUI procedures and it worked every time. Cramping but not too bad.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Everyone!!

I had my first IUI May 4th.... I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot. I don't know what to expect. I've had a bit of cramping.. on and off.. but other than that.. no other symptoms. Im taking the progesterone suppositories... and ABSOLUTELY hate them!!! 

I'm due to test 5/20... this 2ww seems terrible!!! When would implantation occur after an IUI? 5-7 days? I'm already trying to symptom spot implantation! lol.. I'm terrible! And I've been pos to see if the hcg is still in my system... it's out... no faint line anymore. I have to admit I liked seeing that second line... even if I knew it was a false positive! I've peed on so many sticks and haven't seen a thing.... it was nice to see what it is supposed to look like!~ lol...

Take care ladies!!! Sending baby vibes your way!!


----------



## Bella2223

jmla04 said:


> Bella2223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 for me. Had my second folly screen today and had a few follicles all about 7. He started me on 3 days of injection and I go back Monday to see how they are coming along. My iui should be Monday the 16th.
> 
> FX that your follies grow big and strong!! Is this your first month on injectibles?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, first time w/ the inject. We shall see :)Click to expand...

The first time I self injected was the worst, but now I can do it in my sleep :thumbup: Sending baby dust your way!!


----------



## Bella2223

31andTrying said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? I had my 3rd IUI yesterday. Hoping that having it on Mother's day will bring good luck. I had my scan last Thursday and there was a polyp so if it doesn't work this month I will be scheduling surgery to have it removed. Little nervous that if it does work the rates of miscarriage are higher but we shall see.

Good luck to you, fingers crossed that May is your month!


----------



## Fluffypink

Hi guys

I went for my IUI on the second of may. 
Very quick and relaxing procedure. 
Just waiting for the 16th May to do a blood test:test:

Hoping us all for a :bfp:

Baby dust to you all and good luck :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Wonder

Hello Ladies,
I am so pleased that I have found this bit. We are due to start IUI this month but my period most probably won't come until nearer the end of the month. Silly question but is there anything that I can be doing now in preparation of treatment? I had a natural miscarriage in March after over 11 years of trying and then a normal cycle in April so we are raring to go now.
Will keep popping back to check how everyone is doing.
xxx


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hi everyone, i'm now 5 days past iui and stupid me is already testing, Anyone else testing early?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

maureenmarsh said:


> Hi everyone, i'm now 5 days past iui and stupid me is already testing, Anyone else testing early?

I will not be testing earlier than 12 days post iui which is when Big Red normally appears. The first month I did and it was just disappointing. I would rather keep the hope alive as long as possible. I think everyone is different though.


----------



## sunshine314

I will probably test 10 days post IUI (12 days post trigger). I try to hold out but I always get too excited and just want to know.


----------



## jmla04

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I'm CD1 today, and I will be doing IUI #3 this month. My meds are clomid 100mg, menopur, and trigger. Hopefully third time's a charm!!

I am so sorry to hear about that :growlmad:
I am also on the same meds. I go in for IUI on saturday.


----------



## jmla04

Bella2223 said:


> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella2223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmla04 said:
> 
> 
> Cd7 for me. Had my second folly screen today and had a few follicles all about 7. He started me on 3 days of injection and I go back Monday to see how they are coming along. My iui should be Monday the 16th.
> 
> FX that your follies grow big and strong!! Is this your first month on injectibles?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, first time w/ the inject. We shall see :)Click to expand...
> 
> The first time I self injected was the worst, but now I can do it in my sleep :thumbup: Sending baby dust your way!!Click to expand...

Lukily, my MIL injects them for me. I can't even look at them :nope:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hi ladies! I hadn't joined this thread earlier because my Dr. wanted me to try Clomid and timed BD for two cycles. Since my OH and I have been trying for about 5 years now, I was pretty upset and frustrated by the news.

But today, I went in for my mid cycle scan and was seen by another Dr. from the same practice. She agreed with me, and felt that it was the best idea to go ahead and do an IUI this cycle! So now I'm scheduled for my first IUI this Saturday. :happydance:

Even though I know that it's likely to take a few tries before I get that :bfp: I'm still super excited. I mean, after 5 years, at least now I feel like we're making some progress. So Fx'd for this Saturday! :D


----------



## Harvest2009

Good news Bella, hope your IUI goes well, that is super exciting! FX for you!

I have a question for you ladies, does clomid make you ovulate early? I got an almost positive OPK today and I don't usually ovulate till day 17 (today is day 12). I am a litlle caught off gaurd because I haven't even had a scan yet this month. I guess my IUI might be tomorrow now...any advice would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## BellaDonna818

Harvest2009 said:


> Good news Bella, hope your IUI goes well, that is super exciting! FX for you!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, does clomid make you ovulate early? I got an almost positive OPK today and I don't usually ovulate till day 17 (today is day 12). I am a litlle caught off gaurd because I haven't even had a scan yet this month. I guess my IUI might be tomorrow now...any advice would be greatly appreciated :)

I naturally have a 35 day cycle. But the Dr's told me that with Clomid, I could very likely end up having a 28 day cycle. So then I would definitely be ovulating earlier than I usually do. And since I'm scheduled for an IUI this Saturday, I've definitely ovulated according to a 28 day cycle and not a 35 day cycle.


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest - I ovulate earlier with Clomid...well at least I think I do. I never really ovulated at all and not I ovulate sometime between day 14 and 16. Just to make sure the OPK was right, are you going in for a scan and blood work to see your follie size and test your estrogen?

Bella - Welcome and congrats on making some progress with your doctors! Good luck with your first IUI...it isn't bad at all. Me and you are almost on the same schedule...I go in for a scan tomorrow, will probably trigger tomorrow or Saturday and then do an IUI on Sunday or Monday. 

Also, random question but what does OH mean? I know DH is "dear husband"...I can't figure out what OH means though!


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Good news Bella, hope your IUI goes well, that is super exciting! FX for you!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, does clomid make you ovulate early? I got an almost positive OPK today and I don't usually ovulate till day 17 (today is day 12). I am a litlle caught off gaurd because I haven't even had a scan yet this month. I guess my IUI might be tomorrow now...any advice would be greatly appreciated :)

I have felt exactly the same this week Harvest. It seems clomid made me ovulate early this cycle. I got a high on my CBFM on Monday (CD7), had a 17mm follie and 4 smaller ones showing on the scan on CD8 and had my IUI yesterday on CD9. I don't usually ovulate until CD13 but my period did not start properly until last Tuesday .... 4 days late. I did have some spotting from a week last friday so would be CD13 if I counted the light spotting as CD1 I suppose. :shrug:

I was a bit confused... glad I did my CBFM this month as my first scan was not due until saturday. 

Let me know how you get on. x

Sunshine: OH means other half (I think)


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks so much for your replies ladies. Just called the clinic and I am going in for a scan tomorrow morning just to be sure and then maybe IUI in the morning. If not IUI will probably be Saturday. Thanks again, take care everyone :)


----------



## gingerbaby

Hope everyone is well.....I did my last night of follistim tonight. I'm so happy to because I cannot stand the headaches. FX and prayers for everyone.


----------



## jmla04

Just had my trigger. IUI on saturday. fx


----------



## CRC

Hi ladies, I have just joined this thread. I'm 37 in a few weeks and we are TTC for our first. I have high FSH levels, low egg reserve and am apparently pre-menopausal! We are about to start our first round of IUI with daily Puregon hormone injections. I'll start the injections on Sunday and have my first ultrasound on Monday 23rd and hopefully the IUI that week. I'm quite nervous and have been quite stressed about it all (much to my husband's annoyance!) but am excited to get started.

Any tips or suggestions for these first rounds please let me know.

I think what I'm most scared of is doing something ''wrong'' during the 2 week wait... I'm sure its not possible to do something wrong but I just feel I'm at more risk for things to go wrong than people that aren't using assisted conception. I'm worried about silly things like massages, hair colourings, even pedicures I read weren't a good idea...

Anyway any tips of people that have been through this would be great.

Good luck everyone else. x


----------



## sunshine314

jmla04 said:


> Just had my trigger. IUI on saturday. fx

Good luck with your IUI :)


----------



## sunshine314

CRC said:


> Hi ladies, I have just joined this thread. I'm 37 in a few weeks and we are TTC for our first. I have high FSH levels, low egg reserve and am apparently pre-menopausal! We are about to start our first round of IUI with daily Puregon hormone injections. I'll start the injections on Sunday and have my first ultrasound on Monday 23rd and hopefully the IUI that week. I'm quite nervous and have been quite stressed about it all (much to my husband's annoyance!) but am excited to get started.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions for these first rounds please let me know.
> 
> I think what I'm most scared of is doing something ''wrong'' during the 2 week wait... I'm sure its not possible to do something wrong but I just feel I'm at more risk for things to go wrong than people that aren't using assisted conception. I'm worried about silly things like massages, hair colourings, even pedicures I read weren't a good idea...
> 
> Anyway any tips of people that have been through this would be great.
> 
> Good luck everyone else. x


Good luck hun. I don't have any advice about the injections...I am just on clomid for the time being (but injections will probably be my next step). I have done two cycles of IUIs...there's really nothing to worry about there...basically like a pap. Some girls experience cramping but I don't have cramping at all (then again I am one of the lucky few who never gets cramps). 

As far as qualms about your tww. I feel you. I never know what to eat or drink, whether to exercise, etc. I just try to live life as normal as possible. If you are scared about pedis/massages/salon treatments then stay away from them until you find out if you are pregnant or not. I don't know if any of that stuff will affect anything or not but if you are worried about it then it is better to not do it. 

Going in for my blood work and scan in a half hour. 

FX'd for all you girls!


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay ladies things went surprisingly well this morning. They put me on the Follistim for the next 3 nights again and I should IUI sometime between Tues-Wed. I had 6 follies 3 on each side 1.4, 1.3,1.3 on left and 1.3, 1.2, 1.0 on the right. The nurse and ultrasound tech were very optimistic. What do you think??? I go in for further monitoring on Sunday and Monday. FX and lots of prayers this is our month. If not then we have to decide what is next.....Hope everyone is having a great day!! 

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sounding good ginger, FX for you :)
Went for my scan this morning (cd 13) and ther was a 21 mm follie there already! The dr was surprised because usually ovulate on day 17. Oh well, just means less time to wait! Off for iui tomorrow morning, hoping it goes well :) 
Hope ur iui goes well tomorrow too jmla04.
Hope your scan went well sunshine! 
Crc our dr always says back to life as normal when we leave the office after iui so I am trying to take his advice!


----------



## Bella2223

I'm on CD9 today, I went in for my mid cycle scan and my lining looked good. Had a bunch of follies about 7 that ranged from 10-13mm. My RE is reducing my follistim from 50iu to 25iu to make sure I don't overstimulate. I go back on Monday for another check, but it looks like my IUI will most likely be Tuesday or Wednesday. How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## BellaDonna818

I just wanted to check in this morning before work. I just had my first IUI earlier this morning. All seems well. No cramping at all for me. :happydance: The Dr. said that was a good sign because it meant that my cervix was dialated and I was ovulating. (Personally, I have no idea if all of that is true, but I'll take his word on it. :winkwink: ) I wasn't told what the OH's sperm count was, and I didn't ask. I know his numbers aren't terribly low to begin with, so I wasn't too concerned. And his motility rate was 50%, which the Dr. told him was good. :thumbup:

Now, the 2ww. But it looks like I'll be with Harvest & Jmla for this. So at least we'll all have company. LOL I have my Fx'd for you both! Let's hope we all get those :bfp: this month!

And OH = Other Half. :winkwink:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies that had your IUI around May 4th .... Any symptoms? Any bfp's yet??? I'm feeling very down as vie only been getting af cramping here & there. No bleeding. Boobs/nips have been super sore, sensitive & full. 

Wanna hear from you all :)

Good luck to those of you who'll be doing your iui this week!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy said:


> lurdes777 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I think I will be doing another IUI at the end of the month, just waiting for this cycle to be over. last month I had 2 perfect eggs, and 150 million sperm, and it didnt work... My doctor wants me to start injectibles. I spent 3 hourse today with insurance-pharmacy-doctors office, and finally it wne through and I should be getting my meds shortly.
> 
> I met a couple at the pharmacy the other day, they were paying out of pocket for their injecibles - thed pais 2500!
> 
> That would be my next step too .... and in Canada they are about 1000 a month and luckily I have drug coverage through my work.
> 
> Last month I had 1 good egg with close to 500 million sperm - 321 on the first day 131 on the second day and no luck.Click to expand...

M doctor also suggested this, however since insurance does not cover.... we are just gonna wait til open enrollment chose another plan and go the IVF route if this cycle does not work...

Good luck springy and everyone else!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy and 31andtrying we meet again..... good luck ladies.... im able to test as of 5/23 however i just wait for AF i don't wanna be dissappointed anymore... Onto IVF at the end of the year if this one doesn't take......Damn insurance companies :)


----------



## sunshine314

Ginger and Bella...those are both promising scans!! GOod luck to you two this week :)



My Day 14 scan and blood work didn't go so well. I had a bunch of follies on the right...but the biggest one was only 9. My estrogen level was only 67 (it should be over 200). In my March cycle, my right side didn't stimulate till day 19...so they are bringing me in for another scan on WEdnesday as it seems with my right side, it just takes a little longer to get going. If things haven't progressed they are going to stairstep clomid for me (i.e. put me on 100 mg of clomid starting Wednesday...I was only on 75mg before). 

HOpefully if all goes well, I will have good follies on WEdnesday, can trigger that night and do IUIs on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## maureenmarsh

Hi again, well i'm 9 days from when I had my iui on Sat the 7th, What dpo would I be if I had a positive opk on Friday day before iui and REALLY Positive opk Sat morning before Iui? I'm thinking I'm 9dpo if I o'd on Sat and 8dpo if I o'd on Sunday and my test today was negative and I totally feel like i'm out this month and I want to cry, I really thought it was going to happen this month, I see so many people in here who have their Bfp by now
https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/testtoday.jpg


----------



## littleangel

Hi everyone, can I join?

We are 10dpo following our first cycle of IUI. We've been TTC for 2 years this month, with unexplained infertility. It's a stimulated cycle with gonal-F and there were 3 mature follicles.

The 2ww has been really weird - I don't normally symptom spot too much, but I have had loads of symptoms this month - lots of cramping, I'm really hot at night and my breasts are huge and painful. I normally get a lot of water retention in my breasts before my period starts, but this has been since ovulation and it doesn't feel like water. Yesterday I started with a headache that hasn't shifted yet.

I'm a realist and I know that these are likely to be pregnancy symptoms, because they mostly started before implantation would have occurred. But why do I have so many symptoms this month? I'm not taking progesterone, I've had nothing since the trigger shot and that should be out of my system by now? Does anyone else have more 2ww symptoms on IUI, even without progesterone supplementation? I don't get it.

I couldn't resist testing this morning, even though I know it's too early - BFN. So I know the trigger shot is out.

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## littleangel

sunshine314 said:


> As far as qualms about your tww. I feel you. I never know what to eat or drink, whether to exercise, etc. I just try to live life as normal as possible. If you are scared about pedis/massages/salon treatments then stay away from them until you find out if you are pregnant or not. I don't know if any of that stuff will affect anything or not but if you are worried about it then it is better to not do it.

This has been my biggest concern. I'm a keen runner and it's taken me 18 months to build up my fitness and tone up. It's been driving me mad not to run properly, but I know the advice is not to push too hard. I started out determined not to run at all, but I couldn't bear it, so now I am gently doing run/walk sessions. If I knew this cycle would work, I would do whatever it takes, but I'm conscious that I may need to do this again and again and can't bear the idea of undoing all my good work :(


----------



## Touch the Sky

For me, not running is one of the hardest parts of the 2ww. But, I know it's temporary and for something great :)


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay ladies this is my update...it's only been one day since my last scan but todays was very promising. I have 6 still...1.8,1.4,1.4 on the right and 1.7,1.4,1.3 on the left. I have another scan scheduled for 9am tomorrow morning oh and my estrogen was 699 whatever that means..LOL. Maybe the injectables was what my body needed...I pray it was bc if not we are still unsure of what to do next. Positive thoughts and prayers for everyone getting their BFP this cycle!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ginger --- GREAT FOLLIES!!! WOW!!!! Sounds like what I had when I got prego with my daughter!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!! My first month doing injectables is when I got prego!!!!


----------



## gingerbaby

Ohh and quick question..Im taking a poll....Should I do back to back IUI's especially since my insurance covers as many IUIs as I want to do?????


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have heard there is no advantage or higher statistics with having back to back IUI's. Although, I bet it could help if the exact timing was unknown (like if you didn't use a trigger shot). I guess I would say it's more of a personal decision. We never have done two back to back.


----------



## Harvest2009

FX for you ginger, sounding good. Our dr has never mentioned back to back iui's so not too sure what the advantages of that are. But if your dr recommends I and it is covered, why not? I am sure it can't hurt.
Had our iui yesterday morning, it went really well with 60 million swimmers at 95% motility so onto the dreaded 2ww. Off for a vacay on Thursday so that should take my mind off it all I hope :)


----------



## gingerbaby

Harvest- FX for you...thats good DH counts! Have a blast on your vacay!

PCOSMom-Thanks...I was going to ask him about statistics and if it would be beneficial...the nurse is the one who mentioned it and yes we are triggering this time...even though I O on my own I opted to be monitored daily so that it could be more precise.


----------



## sunshine314

Maureen...sorry about your BFN. However, you are still testing way early. Don't give up hope yet! Wait a couple days and then test. The tww is SO frustrating and it feels like time just creeps by during it. 

Little Angel - Your symptoms sound really promising!! Good that you tested to be sure the trigger is out of your system. I always do that too around 8 dpo. Sorry you have been trying for over two years...we just passed the one year mark. This whole process is SO incredibly frustrating. Good luck and FX'd for you!

Ginger - I would definitely do the IUIs if your insurance pays for it. I wish my insurance paid for my IUIs! And your follie count is AWESOME! My doctor said you usually get an estrogen count of 200/follie so 699 is really good (means you ahve lots of mature follies) and you should be ovulating really soon :)

Harvest - What awesome DH counts! My doctor said anything over 10 is considered really good so yours are great! Have fun on your vacation...I wish I had a vacation coming up. I need it :)

As far as exercising that is the most annoying and frustrating part for me too. I like to do step and group power (weight lifting) classes and I always just quit during the tww for fear of losing the pregnancy. I doubt it would hurt but I just don't want to take any chances I guess.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I'm approaching the end of my 2ww... this was my first IUI.. and I think it's going to be a bfn. The doc told me to test this Friday.. but.. I was too anxious.. and used a First Response test today.. and got a BFN. I plan on testing on Wed and Fri.. we'll see. This whole ttc process has been pretty emotionally draining. I try not to get my hopes up.. but with this being the first IUI.. I guess I am a bit more hopeful than I was before when DH and I were trying on our own.

The good thing is that I'm going on vacation starting Sat.. so if I get a bfn.. i will be able to relax.. and forget about it while im in Hawaii. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you !!!

Have a great week!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

had an IUI this morning!! Good luck to all!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Don't give up hope yet Annette! It's still pretty early. Implantation alone takes about a week and then it takes a few more days for the HCG to get into your urine. So there is still hope :)

Have a great time in Hawaii.. that is one of my favorite places.. so relaxing!! Which island are you staying on?


----------



## maureenmarsh

Here is my test from this morning
I guess i'm 9dpo, My iui was sat the 7th and today is Mon the 16th, Wouldn't a bfp be showing up by now?
https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/test51.jpg


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I never got a BFP until 12DPIUI .... I'd hold off testing until at least Wednesday.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hang in there Anette, still early for a BFP, there is still hope! Have a good vacay, I know what you mean about getting away and forgetting about it all, can't wait. 

FX for you Jennifer!

Still early for a BFP Maureen, hang in there, some people don't get BFP until 14 or 15 DPO!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all, just got my BFN for this cycle. Wasn't as hard this cycle as last but I think cuz I felt as though timing was off this whole cycle...hoping to do injectables next. Really hope that works for me, I'm getting worried nothing will work :(
Ginger, first cycle my dr did back to back IUIs, one right around or before ovulation one right after, since the egg lives 24 hours...so u have some sperm waiting and then some after the egg is released. Dunno about statistics, but if it's paid for id def go for it!


----------



## cdb

Hi ladies. May I join? I am startiing my FOURTH round of IUI this week as soon as AF shows. I am doing Gonal F injections with trigger. Best of luck to you all!!


----------



## littleangel

AnnetteCali said:


> I'm approaching the end of my 2ww... this was my first IUI.. and I think it's going to be a bfn. The doc told me to test this Friday.. but.. I was too anxious.. and used a First Response test today.. and got a BFN. I plan on testing on Wed and Fri.. we'll see. This whole ttc process has been pretty emotionally draining. I try not to get my hopes up.. but with this being the first IUI.. I guess I am a bit more hopeful than I was before when DH and I were trying on our own.

I know exactly what you mean - I've also been much more hopeful than usual, it makes the BFN so much harder to cope with. I tested again this morning, still BFN and like you, I'm pretty sure this is it for this cycle for me. I know it's not completely hopeless yet, but the odds are not good :cry:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

littleangel said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> I'm approaching the end of my 2ww... this was my first IUI.. and I think it's going to be a bfn. The doc told me to test this Friday.. but.. I was too anxious.. and used a First Response test today.. and got a BFN. I plan on testing on Wed and Fri.. we'll see. This whole ttc process has been pretty emotionally draining. I try not to get my hopes up.. but with this being the first IUI.. I guess I am a bit more hopeful than I was before when DH and I were trying on our own.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean - I've also been much more hopeful than usual, it makes the BFN so much harder to cope with. I tested again this morning, still BFN and like you, I'm pretty sure this is it for this cycle for me. I know it's not completely hopeless yet, but the odds are not good :cry:Click to expand...

Ladies, I'm nearing the end of my 2 ww. Had my first iui with injectibles. Feeling very negative. Testing day is Thursday.


----------



## courtw

hello everyone! i am so happy to have this site and all of you wonderful women to help me through the repeated dissapointment. i was wondering how the cost of injectables are? i go this friday to discuss it with the fertility specialist. i have done multiple cycles of clomid and femara with no follicles.


----------



## Bella2223

Hi ladies, just wanted to give you my update: went in for second scan on Monday and everything looks promising. RE saw three follies on left 18, 18, and 16. Trigger tonight and IUI scheduled for first thing Wednesday morining. Baby dust to everyone here!!


----------



## sunshine314

Bella...congrats on those awesome follies! That looks really promising!! 

Good luck to all you ladies testing this week. Just remember that no symptoms could still mean a BFP :) Try to keep your hopes up!

I go in for another scan tomorrow. FX'd that this cycle isn't a bust.


----------



## luci

Hi all. I had my first IUI 13 days ago on my third round of clomid. Today, I got a positive test with a FRER. Is it the real thing or is the hcg trigger still in my system? I tried to test out of the hcg trigger with dollar store tests which I did. I got negatives on those starting cycle day 9ish until day 12. but I'm worried they were less sensitive. Today was a definite positive line though. I know the best thing to do is wait and test tomorrow or just wait for AF. Or call my RE for a blood test. I guess I'm just in disbelief that I saw the second line and don't want disappointment.


----------



## Springy

luci said:


> Hi all. I had my first IUI 13 days ago on my third round of clomid. Today, I got a positive test with a FRER. Is it the real thing or is the hcg trigger still in my system? I tried to test out of the hcg trigger with dollar store tests which I did. I got negatives on those starting cycle day 9ish until day 12. but I'm worried they were less sensitive. Today was a definite positive line though. I know the best thing to do is wait and test tomorrow or just wait for AF. Or call my RE for a blood test. I guess I'm just in disbelief that I saw the second line and don't want disappointment.

Trigger is definitely out of your system at 13 dpiui so I would say its a BFP. If you're unsure, test again tomorrow using a clear blue digital which will clearly say "pregnant" or "not pregnant" and schedule a beta blood test for after tomorrow if you in fact get another BFP. Definitely sounds to me like you have your BFP!


----------



## teresapk

today is 13dpiui/dpo, got a temp drop this morning so i'm waiting for AF. looks like the progesterone added one day to my LP but i'm trying not to freak out and am already thinking about when i'll O this month. looks like memorial day weekend


----------



## sunshine314

luci said:


> Hi all. I had my first IUI 13 days ago on my third round of clomid. Today, I got a positive test with a FRER. Is it the real thing or is the hcg trigger still in my system? I tried to test out of the hcg trigger with dollar store tests which I did. I got negatives on those starting cycle day 9ish until day 12. but I'm worried they were less sensitive. Today was a definite positive line though. I know the best thing to do is wait and test tomorrow or just wait for AF. Or call my RE for a blood test. I guess I'm just in disbelief that I saw the second line and don't want disappointment.

Luci...that sounds like a BFP to me!! The trigger should definitely be out of your system by day 13. Why don't you try testing tomorrow with a dollar store test to see? If that comes out positive, then you can go in for your beta :)

Good luck, but it sounds like great news to me!


----------



## gingerbaby

Went in for Round #3 IUI #1 this month we are doing back to back IUIs. DH numbers were lower but we did BD last night per the DR bc when he got my blood work back my Estradiol level fell slightly so we just wanted to make sure we covered all bases. DH had 3.5million post but that was after only 6 hours in between so not bad #s. We have IUI #2 tomorrow around 1:30. Im so nervous bc the DR is so optimistic this cycle. I def dont want to get my hopes up but we are having a record breaking month. I had 11 total follies 6 measurable and 4 over 1.6. Well FX and prayers for everyone else out there and Luci CONGRATS...def a BFP!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry for your BFN Bepaisley :( FX for you for next round, hope you had a good vacation :)

Sounding good Bella, FX for you!

Luci, congrats! sounds like a BFP, YAY :happydance:

Good news ginger! sounding like your odds are good this cycle FX for you :)

FX for all the upcoming testers! Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## gingerbaby

Bepaisley...I'm sorry about your BFN prayers and FX for your next round...enjoy vacay!!


----------



## littleangel

AF today :cry:

It surprised me because my LP is regular as clockwork 14 days and I'm only 12 days post IUI today. Is it the stimulation?


----------



## sunshine314

Littleangel...so sorry the witch got you :( 

Did you have your progesterone tested at 7 dpo? Was it low? Maybe that had something to do with AF coming early. 

My LP is always short so the finally put me on progesterone.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all-vacation was good, hardly even thought of this whole TTC process. But back to reality now! AF came today so going in for my 3 day scan on Thursday. Anxious to see what the new protocol will be, hopefully injectables! Strange to say I want to do injectbles lol, but just want to be as aggressive as possible before approaching IVF.
littleangel sorry about AF, I'm on progesterone suppositories that lengthen my LP, it wasn't short to begin with but dr put me on them just to stay cautious, so i don't start AF till after a bfn and stopping them. R u sure it isn't implantation?


----------



## Bepaisley

Oh and Ginger glad the injectables are working well for u, fx'd!!


----------



## Bepaisley

And congrats to the BFP, happy to hear some good news! Sorry for multiple posts, on from my phone and trying to catch up!


----------



## maureenmarsh

Here is the test I just took it is a frer and i'm 10dpo, not so sure about it, my iui was sat the 7th and i'm due af around the 20th

//https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd410/maureenm11/frer-1.jpg


----------



## Touch the Sky

bepaisley- welcome back :) i was also looking forward to injectibles, i wanted the most "bang for the buck" :rofl:


----------



## Bepaisley

Touch thanks! Ill find out what the dr has planned hopefully it will be the injectables- have u seen if ur cyst is shrinking??
Maureen, I do see a line, but did u get a trigger shot? Because my first IUI I tested 10 days past IUI and i thought I got a positive but then it was gone the next day so the trigger shot was still in my system. I have seen lots of other girls where it is gone in 7-8 days, so could be the start of a BFP! just wanted to share my experience cuz I was so heartbroken!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i don't have any follow up scans until my next CD3, but I haven't been "feeling" it the last couple days so i think maybe it's going away :happydance:


----------



## jersdoll

Hi Ladies,
I'm joining in if that's ok.

Had my first IUI on Sunday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but I feel really positive right now. DH's birthday is my test day (may 30) so really hoping to give him some good news.

I loved reading through this thread and seeing others in the same place as me. I am praying for all of you! This is such a difficult and challenging time but I do feel that plans for each of us will be revealed in time.

Can't wait to see some more BFPs!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

luci said:


> Hi all. I had my first IUI 13 days ago on my third round of clomid. Today, I got a positive test with a FRER. Is it the real thing or is the hcg trigger still in my system? I tried to test out of the hcg trigger with dollar store tests which I did. I got negatives on those starting cycle day 9ish until day 12. but I'm worried they were less sensitive. Today was a definite positive line though. I know the best thing to do is wait and test tomorrow or just wait for AF. Or call my RE for a blood test. I guess I'm just in disbelief that I saw the second line and don't want disappointment.

sounds promising! Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Congrats to all the bfp. To those who got a bfn, start your new round positively :). Easier said than done. I'm testing in a few days & definitely feel af coming. I just want to cry. Hubby is already preparing mr for the "just in case" - which I'm sure it will be ..... Please send me some baby dust.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

To anyone who needs a little hope. I have premature ovarian failure and a very low antral follicle count. My first round of IUI seemed all wrong. The injections weren't stimulating me... I had to take 3x the amount and we almost even cancelled the session. The day of IUI, the ovulation predictor said I wasn't ovulating. And today, I got a phone call saying I was def. pregnant. So yes ladies, it CAN happen, even on the first time!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Touch the Sky said:


> Don't give up hope yet Annette! It's still pretty early. Implantation alone takes about a week and then it takes a few more days for the HCG to get into your urine. So there is still hope :)
> 
> Have a great time in Hawaii.. that is one of my favorite places.. so relaxing!! Which island are you staying on?

Aawww Thanks Touch the Sky.. I needed that! It's like an emotional roller coaster.. one day I feel hopeful.. the next day I'm counting myself out.. etc. I'm testing on Friday.. I decided to hold off on testing tomorrow... Friday is my actual day.. so i'm going to wait till then.. or try to!! :)

We are going to Maui and the Big Island. We got married last year on Maui.. it was so romantic. Going back because we liked it so much.. and I've always wanted to see the volcanoes.. so we are going to swing down to the big island for a few days as well. Should be really relaxing.. !!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Tmwnvegas said:


> To anyone who needs a little hope. I have premature ovarian failure and a very low antral follicle count. My first round of IUI seemed all wrong. The injections weren't stimulating me... I had to take 3x the amount and we almost even cancelled the session. The day of IUI, the ovulation predictor said I wasn't ovulating. And today, I got a phone call saying I was def. pregnant. So yes ladies, it CAN happen, even on the first time!

Wow!! Congrats on the BFP!!! That's exciting!! Just out of curiosity... did you feel any symptoms?


----------



## gingerbaby

Tmwnvegas said:


> To anyone who needs a little hope. I have premature ovarian failure and a very low antral follicle count. My first round of IUI seemed all wrong. The injections weren't stimulating me... I had to take 3x the amount and we almost even cancelled the session. The day of IUI, the ovulation predictor said I wasn't ovulating. And today, I got a phone call saying I was def. pregnant. So yes ladies, it CAN happen, even on the first time!

OMG!! Congrats Vegas!!:happydance: Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Thats what I like to see ladies BFP!!! Good luck and babydust to those still in the 2ww or IUI process!


----------



## gingerbaby

Alright guys going in for 2nd IUI today! Yesterdays numbers were a lil lower than I would have liked but we were instructed to cover all bases and Babydance the night before. I know todays will be better. I have faith it will happen!!! So after today Ill be joining all in the 2ww! It's gonna be a long 2ww...LOL but gonna try not to stress it this time! Good luck , FX and prayers to all!


----------



## BellaDonna818

congrats, vegas! that's wonderful news!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Vegas!! What great news!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

I went in for a scan today and had one follie on the right at 19...stinks it is only one but it is better than none! Waiting to get my estrogen results back this afternoon, but the nurse thinks I will probably trigger tonight and then do an IUI tomorrow and Friday :) Then I can join in on the tww "fun" too.


----------



## luci

Swepakepa3 said:


> luci said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my first IUI 13 days ago on my third round of clomid. Today, I got a positive test with a FRER. Is it the real thing or is the hcg trigger still in my system? I tried to test out of the hcg trigger with dollar store tests which I did. I got negatives on those starting cycle day 9ish until day 12. but I'm worried they were less sensitive. Today was a definite positive line though. I know the best thing to do is wait and test tomorrow or just wait for AF. Or call my RE for a blood test. I guess I'm just in disbelief that I saw the second line and don't want disappointment.
> 
> sounds promising! Fingers crossed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks all - turns out it was a positive. Got the blood test today. Don't give up hope ladies. I did, I thought for sure this cycle was going to be a total bust but it wasn't. I'm still a little shocked that something I thought was impossible could happen. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Luci!! I hope the rest of us can join on the BFP train too :) I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :) 

The doc doesn't want me to trigger till Friday night (cycle day 21)...I feel like i have been waiting forever to ovulate/trigger. Turns out though that I had two follies with estrogen just under 400 (that is why he wanted me to wait).


----------



## Harvest2009

Congrats Vegas! Exciting news, H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## CRC

Harvest2009 said:


> Sounding good ginger, FX for you :)
> Went for my scan this morning (cd 13) and ther was a 21 mm follie there already! The dr was surprised because usually ovulate on day 17. Oh well, just means less time to wait! Off for iui tomorrow morning, hoping it goes well :)
> Hope ur iui goes well tomorrow too jmla04.
> Hope your scan went well sunshine!
> Crc our dr always says back to life as normal when we leave the office after iui so I am trying to take his advice!

Thanks Harvest, I guess this makes sense. I'll also see what my doctor says. I think the general consensus is if you think the excersie or massage or whatever is going to stress you out more from the worry then its not worth it. I think my plan is for the first IUI round (and hopefully the only but trying to be a realist!) I will take it easy and perhaps give myself 2 weeks off the gym and just really rest up and just walk and eat well. If it doesn't work, then perhaps the next round I would try the ''carry on as normal'' approach and not stop my normal life/gym or treatments etc. Thanks again. x


----------



## CRC

sunshine314 said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have just joined this thread. I'm 37 in a few weeks and we are TTC for our first. I have high FSH levels, low egg reserve and am apparently pre-menopausal! We are about to start our first round of IUI with daily Puregon hormone injections. I'll start the injections on Sunday and have my first ultrasound on Monday 23rd and hopefully the IUI that week. I'm quite nervous and have been quite stressed about it all (much to my husband's annoyance!) but am excited to get started.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions for these first rounds please let me know.
> 
> I think what I'm most scared of is doing something ''wrong'' during the 2 week wait... I'm sure its not possible to do something wrong but I just feel I'm at more risk for things to go wrong than people that aren't using assisted conception. I'm worried about silly things like massages, hair colourings, even pedicures I read weren't a good idea...
> 
> Anyway any tips of people that have been through this would be great.
> 
> Good luck everyone else. x
> 
> 
> Good luck hun. I don't have any advice about the injections...I am just on clomid for the time being (but injections will probably be my next step). I have done two cycles of IUIs...there's really nothing to worry about there...basically like a pap. Some girls experience cramping but I don't have cramping at all (then again I am one of the lucky few who never gets cramps).
> 
> As far as qualms about your tww. I feel you. I never know what to eat or drink, whether to exercise, etc. I just try to live life as normal as possible. If you are scared about pedis/massages/salon treatments then stay away from them until you find out if you are pregnant or not.  I don't know if any of that stuff will affect anything or not but if you are worried about it then it is better to not do it.
> 
> Going in for my blood work and scan in a half hour.
> 
> FX'd for all you girls!Click to expand...

Hi Sunshine, thanks for the advise and good luck with your IUI today - fingers crossed for you. Is this your 3rd? If so, 3rd time lucky!

x


----------



## lurdes777

Yesterday morning - follies - 17.5, 14.5, 14.5, 14, 13.5, 13.5, 12

Received a call last night - no way to postpone till Sunday... Otherwise cancelled. So had to trigger last night at 11PM and iui tomorrow 10AM.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Going for my ultrasound scan today ... was diagnosed with a 7cm cyst in the beginning of April (it's been about 5-6 weeks of birth control pills to treat the cyst). The even said I had the risk of losing the ovary due to the crazy size. Luckily, it did shrink a smidge on my last ultrasound 3 weeks ago.

I am praying it's gone, so I can hop aboard the TTC train again. I can't believe it's been 3 months now since my last IUI. I really don't want it delayed any longer...I think I have waited long enough [-o&lt; 

Been following all you ladies even though I don't post much on Assisted anymore.

UPDATE:::::Anyhow, my cyst that was originally 7cm (I thought it was 6.33 but that wasn't the total measurement --I guess they take the average of horizontal & vertical) needless to say it was bigger than I had initially thought. Sooooo....here are the numbers ....it went from 7cm to 1.5cm!! 

Although it is not gone, as I had hoped, my doctor was EXTREMELY impressed that it was that small! She then told me "I thought for sure this would take MONTHS to resolve ... not just 6 weeks". That's good news!

She said I will need to take my Birth Control Pills for 7 more days (UGH ) and then stop! I will wait for my period to start and then on CD3 I get to start my Femara !!!!

She switched up my med schedule a bit and the meds I am taking. But I really don't care BECAUSE.....SHE GAVE ME MY MEDS FOR FREE THIS MONTH!!!!! ... That saves me SOOO much money!!!!!! 

SO here's how I think it's gonna go down (my date guess'timation)
--Stop BCP Fri 5/27
--Period should start 5/29ish
--CD3 scan 5/31 & start Femara 
--CD5, CD7, CD9, CD11 (starting injections--Using Bravelle instead of Follistim)
--IUI around June 10th-13th (depending on scans).


----------



## gingerbaby

Great news PCOSMom!!! Congrats on the shrinkage and Good luck with all the scans! FX and prayers for you!


----------



## Blondie87

So update on me, although I haven't been on this thread since the very beginning. I had 2 follies yesterday that were 21 and 23 mm. We triggered yesterday and did the IUI today! They said the sample this cycle was _much_ better than last, that there was so much it almost spilt outta me when they were putting it in. lol. They don't give us a count, but DH has a pretty decent sperm count as it is, but I put him on Fertilaid to help with his form, and I think it really worked! :)


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Going for my ultrasound scan today ... was diagnosed with a 7cm cyst in the beginning of April (it's been about 5-6 weeks of birth control pills to treat the cyst). The even said I had the risk of losing the ovary due to the crazy size. Luckily, it did shrink a smidge on my last ultrasound 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I am praying it's gone, so I can hop aboard the TTC train again. I can't believe it's been 3 months now since my last IUI. I really don't want it delayed any longer...I think I have waited long enough [-o&lt;
> 
> Been following all you ladies even though I don't post much on Assisted anymore.
> 
> UPDATE:::::Anyhow, my cyst that was originally 7cm (I thought it was 6.33 but that wasn't the total measurement --I guess they take the average of horizontal & vertical) needless to say it was bigger than I had initially thought. Sooooo....here are the numbers ....it went from 7cm to 1.5cm!!
> 
> Although it is not gone, as I had hoped, my doctor was EXTREMELY impressed that it was that small! She then told me "I thought for sure this would take MONTHS to resolve ... not just 6 weeks". That's good news!
> 
> She said I will need to take my Birth Control Pills for 7 more days (UGH ) and then stop! I will wait for my period to start and then on CD3 I get to start my Femara !!!!
> 
> She switched up my med schedule a bit and the meds I am taking. But I really don't care BECAUSE.....SHE GAVE ME MY MEDS FOR FREE THIS MONTH!!!!! ... That saves me SOOO much money!!!!!!
> 
> SO here's how I think it's gonna go down (my date guess'timation)
> --Stop BCP Fri 5/27
> --Period should start 5/29ish
> --CD3 scan 5/31 & start Femara
> --CD5, CD7, CD9, CD11 (starting injections--Using Bravelle instead of Follistim)
> --IUI around June 10th-13th (depending on scans).

GREAT NEWS!!!!! Fingers crossed that your timeline pans out and I'll be following to see how it progresses :)


----------



## gingerbaby

Hey Springy we miss seeing you around the boards! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Hey Springy we miss seeing you around the boards! Hope all is well with you!

Yep all is well :) Enjoying my month off, which has actually become 3 months off as I have a laparoscopy scheduled for mid July so May and June will be au natural for us and then ovulation would be in and around the time of the surgery so we loose the month of July but if we get some answers then I'm ok with that!!!

I'm also going to see a naturopath for some help and acupuncture on June 1.

Ginger how are things with you?


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi ladies, can I join in? :wave:
I had my first IUI yesterday, with second this AM. This is our first cycle doing Clomid, trigger, and IUI. I had two "very large follicles" (don't know sizes) as per the RE, and he said more than likely both would release. DH had 126mil with 95% motility first IUI, 121mil with 95% motility on the second. I go back Friday for a cyst check, and then they decide if I need the HCG booster. 
:dust: to all!


----------



## sunshine314

Blondie and PCOSmom...what great news for both of you :) 

NJAngel - Welcome! And that is an awesome count. Hopefully this will be your month :)

I triggered last night and had an IUI this morning (36mill count post wash) and another IUI planned for tomorrow. Then the tww starts up.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Thanks, sunshine!
Like I said, this is our first cycle with the RE. We tried for about a year and a half, and once I changed GYNs, I got referred to this amazing RE, and it has all been so fast! One cycle was all testing, and we were pretty much set for our first IUI the next month. Was so nervous about it - not sure why, I knew it wasn't going to hurt or anything. Was so surprised by how much I *didn't* feel. If only labor was so easy!
DH was so cute, for the first IUI on Friday he didn't come with me (he dropped off his specimen and I went later) because I had to work. Today he came because he said he felt he "should at least be PRESENT for the guys." It's a bizarre experience, but it's getting easier.:thumbup:


----------



## CRC

sunshine314 said:


> Blondie and PCOSmom...what great news for both of you :)
> 
> NJAngel - Welcome! And that is an awesome count. Hopefully this will be your month :)
> 
> I triggered last night and had an IUI this morning (36mill count post wash) and another IUI planned for tomorrow. Then the tww starts up.

Good luck Sunshine! I have my first IUI on Wednesday, I need to trigger tonight. They've warned me the Pregnyl injection can make you feel pregnant so I'm prepared for that... If you have any tips for getting through the 2WW please let me know. Good luck x


----------



## BellaDonna818

PCOSMom - Congrats on the shrinkage! That's awesome! Fx'd that all goes well for you from here on out!


----------



## lurdes777

Ladies, had my IUi Saturday at 11Am. Today I have horrible pains in my lower abdomen - like I have a baloon there and someone is dancing on it or trying to poke it with thousands of needles. I didn't have it with my previous 2 IUIs and kinda worried... Anyone had the same thing?


----------



## Blondie87

I had cramping for 2 days after my IUI too. I think it's pretty normal, especially depending on how they did the IUI, some aren't as gentle during it. My doc was gentle both times, but both times I had a lot of cramping afterwards.


----------



## Swepakepa3

congrats to all the :bfp:

update: starting spotting yesterday so i know :witch: is on her way... so i'm out.... I am giving up on the whole TTC idea until i can change insurances and get coverage... I will be poking around to see whats going on with you ladies....good luck


----------



## Touch the Sky

Swepakepa3 said:


> congrats to all the :bfp:
> 
> update: starting spotting yesterday so i know :witch: is on her way... so i'm out.... I am giving up on the whole TTC idea until i can change insurances and get coverage... I will be poking around to see whats going on with you ladies....good luck

Sorry to hear that Swepakepa :( Just FYI, I have Cigna insurance, which is not the best insurance but they do cover $20,000 of fertility treatments. Just FYI. Good luck girl


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks, it's just the plan I am on... Its actually law in my set to have fertility coverage but bc my husband company is nationwide they override that benefit in the plan I have... It's just a matter of picking a new plan in a few months


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Thanks, it's just the plan I am on... Its actually law in my set to have fertility coverage but bc my husband company is nationwide they override that benefit in the plan I have... It's just a matter of picking a new plan in a few months

So sorry to hear about the BFN - sending you a big virtual hug!!! I will know later this week / on the weekend if "au natural" worked for us this month. I don't hold out much hope!

Have you had lap surgery done to see if there are any structural issues? That is what I was told was one of my next steps - that or injectable drugs. We are opting for the surgery in the July to see if there is any scar tissue, endometriosis and they will also redo the HSG dye test while they are in there to physically watch the dye move through my tubes rather than via xray.


----------



## Swepakepa3

That's also not covered..... It was mentioned but too expensive without coverage... Maybe with a new plan it maybe an option


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy: good luck and fingers crossed :) hugs


----------



## gingerbaby

Springy said:


> gingerbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Springy we miss seeing you around the boards! Hope all is well with you!
> 
> Yep all is well :) Enjoying my month off, which has actually become 3 months off as I have a laparoscopy scheduled for mid July so May and June will be au natural for us and then ovulation would be in and around the time of the surgery so we loose the month of July but if we get some answers then I'm ok with that!!!
> 
> I'm also going to see a naturopath for some help and acupuncture on June 1.
> 
> Ginger how are things with you?Click to expand...



Springy,

Im great so far. I am about 7dpiui today and well the shot is still lingering so sore teeth..boobs and tired all the time. Im praying this was it for us....we are still deciding if it happens to be a BFN we are going to take some time off or do IVF. How have you been? Still planning the lap in July? Sorry it took me so long to answer back. Have a great week! 

FX and prayers for everyone else! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi Ginger, glad it went well, hope this is the final round for you! I was curious how often you had to go in with injectables? Was it the same amount as clomid?


----------



## CRC

Going for my first IUI in two hours time - wish me luck! :) Been up since the crack of dawn as couldn't sleep - went for a walk then came back and started cleaning the house until hubby stopped me... not sure what else to do with myself!

How long do most people have off work after IUI? I've taken today off but wondering if I should also take off tomorrow to just relax...


----------



## Bepaisley

I actually went to work after my IUI, they had me lay on the table for ten minutes then I went about my day. I'm at a desk job though, not strenuous and when I get home I def relax, plus for the two weeks i don't lift anything heavy. If u want to have a day off and relax though go for it!


----------



## gingerbaby

Bepaisley said:


> Hi Ginger, glad it went well, hope this is the final round for you! I was curious how often you had to go in with injectables? Was it the same amount as clomid?

Hi Bepaisley! I went in for monitoring everyday from CD7-CD12. That was on top of my usual CD3 and midcycle check. My insurance is good with paying for IUI and things associated so it was about $97 for the Estradiol blood work and ultrasound each day. The shots did exactly what they were supposed to do though. Now just FX and lots of prayers one of the 5 fully mature follicles took. Good luck hunny and FX and prayers for you! :hug:

CRC-I agree with Bepaisley I too went to work upon leaving the office. The only time I would think you would wish you took a day or 2 off is if you had cramping and bleeding from the IUI. That occurs pretty rarely though. Good luck and FX for you!:dust:


----------



## Springy

CRC said:


> Going for my first IUI in two hours time - wish me luck! :) Been up since the crack of dawn as couldn't sleep - went for a walk then came back and started cleaning the house until hubby stopped me... not sure what else to do with myself!
> 
> How long do most people have off work after IUI? I've taken today off but wondering if I should also take off tomorrow to just relax...

Both my IUI (which are back to back days) I went back to work right after, but like others, I have a desk job so I came back to my desk to sit and work so wasn't doing anything strenuous.

For my first IUI I did nothing after for two weeks just relaxed which drove me insane and I got an BFN. Second month I exercised very lightly during the 2WW and again BFN. Both times I did take the 2 to 3 days after the IUI to just relax, read, watch TV etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ginger, glad it went well, hope this is the final round for you! I was curious how often you had to go in with injectables? Was it the same amount as clomid?
> 
> Hi Bepaisley! I went in for monitoring everyday from CD7-CD12. That was on top of my usual CD3 and midcycle check. My insurance is good with paying for IUI and things associated so it was about $97 for the Estradiol blood work and ultrasound each day. The shots did exactly what they were supposed to do though. Now just FX and lots of prayers one of the 5 fully mature follicles took. Good luck hunny and FX and prayers for you! :hug:
> 
> CRC-I agree with Bepaisley I too went to work upon leaving the office. The only time I would think you would wish you took a day or 2 off is if you had cramping and bleeding from the IUI. That occurs pretty rarely though. Good luck and FX for you!:dust:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you! Just one more week and really hoping that you get your BFP.

Yep lap is scheduled for July 19th unless I miraculously get preggo on my own - which given my history is pretty unlikely! But you never know :) I did schedule an appointment with a naturopath for next week so in June and July we'll go that route and see if that helps! July we probably won't be really able to try much as I would ovulate right before surgery so I am imagining they will tell us to abstain that month. Which I'm ok with as one of my best friends is getting married the first weekend in August so I'll be able to enjoy myself and enjoying having a "few" drinks with my girlfriends ;)


----------



## jmla04

BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!

11 dpiui. This was our first attempt. I was on clomid, menopur, trigger, and now progesterone. I am so excited. I can't hardly believe it!
I had a mc in Jan of '10.(with just clomid) and now I am hoping this one sticks. 
I have a feeling I will be having some sleepless nights worrying! btw we lost our first after we had already heard the heartbeat, heartbreaking!


----------



## jmla04

Springy said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Going for my first IUI in two hours time - wish me luck! :) Been up since the crack of dawn as couldn't sleep - went for a walk then came back and started cleaning the house until hubby stopped me... not sure what else to do with myself!
> 
> How long do most people have off work after IUI? I've taken today off but wondering if I should also take off tomorrow to just relax...
> 
> Both my IUI (which are back to back days) I went back to work right after, but like others, I have a desk job so I came back to my desk to sit and work so wasn't doing anything strenuous.
> 
> For my first IUI I did nothing after for two weeks just relaxed which drove me insane and I got an BFN. Second month I exercised very lightly during the 2WW and again BFN. Both times I did take the 2 to 3 days after the IUI to just relax, read, watch TV etc.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I layed on the table until the doctor said so. Then went home and rested for a couple hours. Then went about my day as normal (I was very active that night, had to be)


----------



## sunshine314

I don't take any time off work for my IUIs either...usually go in for them in the morning and then go right into work afterwards (and the office also makes me lie down with my butt propped up afterwards too). I have a desk job so it isn't strenuous. An IUI is nothing to fret about, it is really easy...good luck with your first one CRC!

Ginger, I hope this is the cycle that does it for you too! And Springy...you never know, maybe au natural will do the trick...fx'd for both you girls!


----------



## sunshine314

jmla04 said:


> BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!
> 
> 11 dpiui. This was our first attempt. I was on clomid, menopur, trigger, and now progesterone. I am so excited. I can't hardly believe it!
> I had a mc in Jan of '10.(with just clomid) and now I am hoping this one sticks.
> I have a feeling I will be having some sleepless nights worrying! btw we lost our first after we had already heard the heartbeat, heartbreaking!

OH MY GOSH!!! CONGRATS JMLA!!! That is so exciting! :happydance: 

I am so glad to get some good news around here :) I hope this one sticks for you too! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Springy

jmla04 said:


> BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!
> 
> 11 dpiui. This was our first attempt. I was on clomid, menopur, trigger, and now progesterone. I am so excited. I can't hardly believe it!
> I had a mc in Jan of '10.(with just clomid) and now I am hoping this one sticks.
> I have a feeling I will be having some sleepless nights worrying! btw we lost our first after we had already heard the heartbeat, heartbreaking!

Congrat's! Happy and Healthy 9 months :)


----------



## gingerbaby

jmla04 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC said:
> 
> 
> Going for my first IUI in two hours time - wish me luck! :) Been up since the crack of dawn as couldn't sleep - went for a walk then came back and started cleaning the house until hubby stopped me... not sure what else to do with myself!
> 
> How long do most people have off work after IUI? I've taken today off but wondering if I should also take off tomorrow to just relax...
> 
> Both my IUI (which are back to back days) I went back to work right after, but like others, I have a desk job so I came back to my desk to sit and work so wasn't doing anything strenuous.
> 
> For my first IUI I did nothing after for two weeks just relaxed which drove me insane and I got an BFN. Second month I exercised very lightly during the 2WW and again BFN. Both times I did take the 2 to 3 days after the IUI to just relax, read, watch TV etc.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I layed on the table until the doctor said so. Then went home and rested for a couple hours. Then went about my day as normal (I was very active that night, had to be)Click to expand...




Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months and Congrats!!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Again, congrats Jmla! That is soo exciting! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Taking my LAST birth control pill today :yipee:

Hopefully, Saturday or Sunday will be CD1 :dance:

My long journey I hope is almost over ... my last IUI was in February ... and now it is almost June, it seems like it's been an eternity! I already got my pills and injections all lined up on my counter :haha: I'm ready! Lets do this!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Glad to hear everything going better for you PCOSMom. I hope your next IUI ends with a :bfp: :D


----------



## CRC

jmla04 said:


> BFP! BFP! BFP! BFP!
> 
> 11 dpiui. This was our first attempt. I was on clomid, menopur, trigger, and now progesterone. I am so excited. I can't hardly believe it!
> I had a mc in Jan of '10.(with just clomid) and now I am hoping this one sticks.
> I have a feeling I will be having some sleepless nights worrying! btw we lost our first after we had already heard the heartbeat, heartbreaking!

Congrats Jmla that is brilliant and first attempt too - such great positive news for the rest of us! Try to do some nice things and get some lavender oil or something on your pillow to help you sleep. Also maybe one of those relaxation CD's? Good luck, stay positive and relax! x


----------



## CRC

Springy said:


> gingerbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ginger, glad it went well, hope this is the final round for you! I was curious how often you had to go in with injectables? Was it the same amount as clomid?
> 
> Hi Bepaisley! I went in for monitoring everyday from CD7-CD12. That was on top of my usual CD3 and midcycle check. My insurance is good with paying for IUI and things associated so it was about $97 for the Estradiol blood work and ultrasound each day. The shots did exactly what they were supposed to do though. Now just FX and lots of prayers one of the 5 fully mature follicles took. Good luck hunny and FX and prayers for you! :hug:
> 
> CRC-I agree with Bepaisley I too went to work upon leaving the office. The only time I would think you would wish you took a day or 2 off is if you had cramping and bleeding from the IUI. That occurs pretty rarely though. Good luck and FX for you!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Just one more week and really hoping that you get your BFP.
> 
> Yep lap is scheduled for July 19th unless I miraculously get preggo on my own - which given my history is pretty unlikely! But you never know :) I did schedule an appointment with a naturopath for next week so in June and July we'll go that route and see if that helps! July we probably won't be really able to try much as I would ovulate right before surgery so I am imagining they will tell us to abstain that month. Which I'm ok with as one of my best friends is getting married the first weekend in August so I'll be able to enjoy myself and enjoying having a "few" drinks with my girlfriends ;)Click to expand...

Good luck Springy, hope the au natural works and at least you have an occasion to look forward to where you don't have to worry about being so good - you can relax and enjoy it. What is a ''lap'' (sorry for my ignorance).

My IUI on Wed went fine, just in the 2ww now. Trying to relax and keep calm. So tired all the time, think it must be from the hormone injections.

x


----------



## Swepakepa3

congrats jmla!!! happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Went to the RE for my cyst check today, and everything was good. Got my HCG booster, and had a progesterone level drawn. He said that if AF were to show it would likely be next Thursday, and if nothing by next Saturday, I'm to come in for a beta.

No symptoms at all. Can't help but feel it didn't take. :( Think I'm just pessimistic from the hormones.


----------



## Springy

Au natural wasnt successful either - not surprising though!

A lap is a procedure where they go in with a scope, blow up your abdominal area with CO2 and use a camera to see the uterus tubes and ovaries. Look for scar tissue, endometrosis, they will check my tubes again to see if they are open and if they see any endo or scar tissue will remove it at that time.

Really the last diagnostic test they can do as I am classified as unexplained infertility so this is the last thing they can do to see why we are not conceiving.

Hope the IUI went well and relax and try not to stress or be obsessed in your tww!



CRC said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ginger, glad it went well, hope this is the final round for you! I was curious how often you had to go in with injectables? Was it the same amount as clomid?
> 
> Hi Bepaisley! I went in for monitoring everyday from CD7-CD12. That was on top of my usual CD3 and midcycle check. My insurance is good with paying for IUI and things associated so it was about $97 for the Estradiol blood work and ultrasound each day. The shots did exactly what they were supposed to do though. Now just FX and lots of prayers one of the 5 fully mature follicles took. Good luck hunny and FX and prayers for you! :hug:
> 
> CRC-I agree with Bepaisley I too went to work upon leaving the office. The only time I would think you would wish you took a day or 2 off is if you had cramping and bleeding from the IUI. That occurs pretty rarely though. Good luck and FX for you!:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Just one more week and really hoping that you get your BFP.
> 
> Yep lap is scheduled for July 19th unless I miraculously get preggo on my own - which given my history is pretty unlikely! But you never know :) I did schedule an appointment with a naturopath for next week so in June and July we'll go that route and see if that helps! July we probably won't be really able to try much as I would ovulate right before surgery so I am imagining they will tell us to abstain that month. Which I'm ok with as one of my best friends is getting married the first weekend in August so I'll be able to enjoy myself and enjoying having a "few" drinks with my girlfriends ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Springy, hope the au natural works and at least you have an occasion to look forward to where you don't have to worry about being so good - you can relax and enjoy it. What is a ''lap'' (sorry for my ignorance).
> 
> My IUI on Wed went fine, just in the 2ww now. Trying to relax and keep calm. So tired all the time, think it must be from the hormone injections.
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hello ladies,
today i had my first iui. I am a little bummed about our numbers. I don't know what my follicle size or lining was today, but yesterday my lining was only 4.5 and I had 1 follicle at 19, and two more at 13 and 9.

Post wash my hubby's count was 5 million. Is that low? The doc said over five was good, but I'm not so sure from what i've read. Does anyone think that there is still hope for me or do my chances sound really low? Honesty is much appreciated!

thanks in advance!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

When I got pregnant with my daughter we only had around 5 million washed sperm!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

That's great news! Do you recall how many mature follicles you had?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had a lot of follicles, 7.

But, 5 million sperm in the RIGHT spot is all it takes! Stay positive, it makes a WORLD of difference!!


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay ladies I have been a bit out of the loop....remaining as positive as possible..testing Wednesday morning. Starting Friday I got a lil crampy..so that is a lil bothersome but Im praying its just bc of the progesterone. My DH is still convinced it took this time and said his gut told him so. I hope and pray he is right. Well how is everyone getting along? FX and prayers for everyone!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies! Congrats to the BFP ladies! So exciting. Home from vacation now, and unfortunately got a big fat NEGATIVE again :( Round 2 was a total bust. Oh well, starting round 3 of clomid tomorrow and doing IUI #3. Me and OH took it way harder this month than the first, it kinda feels like nothing will ever work for us. Trying not to be too much of downer though. At lease we were in Napa when we found out and could drown our sorrows in wine :) Fx for you this week ginger, hope everyone else is OK!


----------



## gingerbaby

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! Congrats to the BFP ladies! So exciting. Home from vacation now, and unfortunately got a big fat NEGATIVE again :( Round 2 was a total bust. Oh well, starting round 3 of clomid tomorrow and doing IUI #3. Me and OH took it way harder this month than the first, it kinda feels like nothing will ever work for us. Trying not to be too much of downer though. At lease we were in Napa when we found out and could drown our sorrows in wine :) Fx for you this week ginger, hope everyone else is OK!

Thanks Harvest but I am sad to report :witch: showed her ugly face 2 days early today....I don't know what to do now. I know the nurse is gonna ask me but honestly I dont want to do another bust of a IUI cycle and waste more of my reserve. Now I guess I will start looking into IVF. DH was so convinced this was our month he is crushed. I think we might take June off......I dont know!:cry: FX and prayers for everyone in waiting...we need some more good news around here! Harvest Im sorry AF got you too!


----------



## sunshine314

Oh no...so sorry Ginger and Harvest :( That just sucks sucks sucks. ::hugs:: for both of you. Ginger I k now it is especially hard when you are really optimistic and convinced it is "the month". That is how I am feeling this month and I can't help but think I am setting myself up for disappointment. 

I am going to be testing tomorrow. I am on endometrin though so I am not really waiting for AF as I know she won't show till I stop the meds.

I do have a question for you ladies. Since Friday I have been getting twinges/SMALL cramps...could this be a good sign or is this all due to the progesterone (endometrin)?


----------



## gingerbaby

Thank you sunshine.....its so hard to tell with the progesterone. Gooduck and FX for your bfp.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Well ladies, it's :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket. :sad1:


----------



## gingerbaby

BellaDonna818 said:


> Well ladies, it's :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket. :sad1:



Hey Bella I just wanted to say I'm sorry about your BFN....the ovidrel is $91 cash price on village pharmacy I think.


----------



## sunshine314

Bella...sorry about your BFN. Ginger is right...the ovidrel is around $90 out of pocket. 

I chickened out and didn't test this morning. I just wasn't in the mood to get a BFN this morning. I will wait till Friday (which will be 12 dpo)...still trying to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Springy

BellaDonna818 said:


> Well ladies, it's :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket. :sad1:

Hi Bella - Like you I ovulate on my own and have only ever produced one follicle while on clomid (and I have been on 50mg, 100mg and 150mg) After our 3 month review with my DR he indicated that for our next stimulated cycle we will move to the injectables to get more follicles. What dose of clomid are you on? It is worth asking the DR what the cost of injectables would be or trying another month but with a higher dose of the clomid. You could also ask about femara - other women on here use it and swear by it and the results may be better than with the clomid.

As for the cost of ovidrel - it all depends on where you are as I have noticed people talking about the cost of drugs in the US and it is quite different here in Canada but as a benchmark my Ovidrel is 80 a shot.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

BellaDonna818 said:


> Well ladies, it's :bfn: for me this month. :nope: Looks like we'll be having another IUI done in June. I'm only taking Clomid, no injectibles yet. But I'm thinking I may need to talk to the Dr. about upping my dosage. I'm usually on a 35 day cycle, but the Dr. thought with my being on Clomid, I would go onto a 28 day cycle. This month, AF visited me on CD31. Also, I only had one follie this past month. I ovulate on my own, so I was expecting more than one with being on Clomid. What do you ladies think? Also, can anyone give me an idea of how much Ovedril would cost me? I have no health insurance, so we're paying everything out of pocket. :sad1:

I am a hardcore supporter of Femara! It is such a gentle drug and always helps me with good quality large follicles (I take 5mg). The good thing about Femara is that it can be taken A LOT longer than Clomid and doesn't have any cancer related scary stuff. 

I, too, am like you where I pay everything out of pocket. It can get rather expensive but it really all depends on HOW MUCH medication your body requires. My body doesn't mature ANY follicles or ovulate on it's own. BUT, the nice thing is, it also doesn't require a lot of medication to change things up. 

I highly recommend injectables (Follistim, Bravelle, Gonal F --all brand names). They WILL help you produce multiple follicles of really good quality. I only inject 3-4 times per month. I had 7 follicles when I got prego with my daughter, and had 4 follicles with my miscarriage in February. Needless to say, injectables get me prego!

I also use Ovidrel, I can't trust my body to ovulate on it's own. PLUS it makes a more precise IUI. I can guarentee that my IUI will be done at the exact time it needs to be as long as I use Ovidrel. My Ovidrel this month was around $80, I think?! 

I was mentioning to my fertility doctor about how expensive everything is... and low and behold she gave me a sample pack of injectables (Bravelle) for free this month!! She said as long as she has them, she will hook me up. Maybe that's something they can do for you??? That saved me around $475 this month!!!!

Well, I hope I helped a lil. Good luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## courtw

PCOS my dr gave me 5 days worth of Gonal F as well and cut my cost in half! i wish he could of given me my whole dose lol.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks everyone for the advice. :) I called into the Dr's office today to get my mid cycle scan scheduled, and I asked the nurse about changing the dosage of my Clomid. She talked to the Dr, and he's decided to keep me on the current dosage. He seemed to really like my progesterone level from being on Clomid this past cycle (the nurse said it was 18.8), so he wants to stick with it. 

Springy - I'm currently taking 50mg of Clomid.

PCOSMom - I will def make sure to ask my Dr. about switching me up to Femara. Maybe I'll be able to try that next cycle (if this IUI doesn't take either). Is the cost comparative to Clomid?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

BellaDonna818 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. :) I called into the Dr's office today to get my mid cycle scan scheduled, and I asked the nurse about changing the dosage of my Clomid. She talked to the Dr, and he's decided to keep me on the current dosage. He seemed to really like my progesterone level from being on Clomid this past cycle (the nurse said it was 18.8), so he wants to stick with it.
> 
> Springy - I'm currently taking 50mg of Clomid.
> 
> PCOSMom - I will def make sure to ask my Dr. about switching me up to Femara. Maybe I'll be able to try that next cycle (if this IUI doesn't take either). Is the cost comparative to Clomid?

Because Femara is not considered a "fertility drug" but a breast cancer drug...MOST insurance companies pay for it. In fact, my doctor told me about https://www.femara.com/index.jsp , you print off the card and get it for $10... it worked!! :) 

Good luck!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hey, that's very cool, PCOSMom. I don't have any kind of health insurance, but if the card will get me the meds for $10, that's fantastic! Thanks!! :D


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry for your BFNs Bella and Ginger. FX for you Sunshine! I had my clomid dosage increased this month, was on 25mg and now up to 50mg. Hope it makes me produce more follies because on 25 I only ever got 1.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

My doc started me right at 100mg Clomid this first cycle. I wonder why so high?

AFM, waiting...waiting...waiting. RE told me that if I were to get AF it would likely be today (trigger was two weeks ago, booster six days ago). Nothing so far - if still no :witch: by Saturday, I go in for a beta. Fx'd.


----------



## Springy

My first 2 months were 50mg and then I did 2 months at 100mg and then my last month was 150mg. I only ever got one even at the 150mg per day for 5 days.

This taking a break thing has now lost it's appeal and I can't wait to get back at it!!


----------



## Blondie87

I think this cycle is a BFN too.. :(


----------



## gingerbaby

Sooo sorry Blondie! FX for this next month...I had my BFN too this month. Talking to a RE about maybe going to IVF.


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay Ladies! I wanted to make you all LAUGH so I am posting the funniest list of facts..I found while looking up inspirational Facebook quotes about my journey without giving anything away! HOPE you enjoy them.....

-the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation

- you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts

- every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation

- it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.

- you schedule your social events around your ovulation day

- if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards

- you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww

- your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"

- you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)

- you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.

- you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.

- you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs

- your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.

- you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes

- the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!

- you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink

- you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..

- you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!

- you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life

- you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!


----------



## sunshine314

Thanks for the smile Ginger...amazing how true all of those quotes are! 

Good luck to you ladies still in contention for a BFP!


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Okay Ladies! I wanted to make you all LAUGH so I am posting the funniest list of facts..I found while looking up inspirational Facebook quotes about my journey without giving anything away! HOPE you enjoy them.....
> 
> -the Big 'O' no longer refers to orgasm, but instead to ovulation
> 
> - you show everyone who will look at your bbt charts
> 
> - every twinge is a potential sign: ovulation pain OR perhaps implantation
> 
> - it no longer strikes you as the least bit odd to check out at the pharmacy with both HPTs and tampons in your cart.
> 
> - you schedule your social events around your ovulation day
> 
> - if your OPK comes up +, you cancel all social engagements that night so you can BD & lie with your legs elevated and butt up in the air afterwards
> 
> - you talk using mysterious acronymns that only your ttc buddies understand: ttc, BD, ewcm, bbt, opk, 2ww
> 
> - your morning motto is: "Don't talk to me until I've taken my temperature"
> 
> - you take your temperature more than once a day (committed TTCer)
> 
> - you refuse to finish decorating that 3rd bedroom in your new house, because you can't stand the thought of getting it just the way you want it only to have to tear it apart next month in order to make room for the nursery you'll be needing.
> 
> - you put off buying any fall/winter clothes, because you hope they won't fit by the time the weather gets cooler.
> 
> - you clip coupons for OPKs and HPTs
> 
> - your doctor says, "Now take these home and inject this needle into your stomach every day" and you don't even flinch.
> 
> - you spend more on OPKs, HPTs, and fertility supplements than you do on clothes
> 
> - the thought of nausea makes your heart skip a beat!
> 
> - you make a mental note of what day of your cycle it is before you say "ok" to a drink
> 
> - you get sick but make sure you can take the medicine in case you are pregnant...and would rather stay sick if you can't take the medicine..
> 
> - you finally look forward to mornings! Another opportunity to take and record your temp!
> 
> - you refer (and think) of your husband, not as his real name, but as the letters "DH" in real life
> 
> - you suffer silently from Infertility Vision (IV) - defined as the ability to see pink lines that nobody else can see. It's a very common condition among POASers during the days leading up to the official test day. Research is still being done, but at present there is no cure for it!

Very scary how many of those I can relate to! I actually said TTC to the naturopath this week and she had NO clue what I was talking about. She actually thought I was referring to the transit system in Toronto which has the acronym TTC until I said, no, its trying to conceive and I'm sure I said it in a way that wasn't the nicest because in my head I was thinking "Um, how do you NOT know what TTC means?!"


----------



## BellaDonna818

LOL, Ginger! That was great to read. Thanks for posting. ;)


----------



## Bepaisley

LOL sad how much I can relate to that! Sorry for ur BFN ginger, I didn't even get to do anything this month because when I went for my my first ultrasound on day 11 my bloodwork showed I had already ovulated! Never expected that to happen, so just waiting on my pd :/ again...then ivf or iui with Injectables, leaving towards ivf now...


----------



## gingerbaby

Sorry Bepaisley...we have a IVF consult with a new RE on Monday. I feel like the old one mistimed at least 2 of my IUI's...the last one for sure was mistimed. We took this month off. Good luck and FX for your BFP! 

Glad everyone like the laughter and TTC taglines! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I'm out. Beta was negative. RE is upping my Clomid to 150mg for this next round. Now just waiting for AF to show!


----------



## BellaDonna818

So ladies, I've got a quick question for you. ;) Has taking Clomid ever shortened the length of your periods before? I have ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS had my period for 5 days. This month, only 3. Not even any spotting or anything on day 4. :/ That's pretty odd for me, so I was thinking maybe it's the Clomid? Any thoughts?


----------



## gingerbaby

Bella in clomid I had a 1 day period. It def can shorten it.


----------



## Springy

Mine have always been relatively short and never changed length but my last 2 days of a 4 day cycle, have been extremely light since on clomid!


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Sorry Bepaisley...we have a IVF consult with a new RE on Monday. I feel like the old one mistimed at least 2 of my IUI's...the last one for sure was mistimed. We took this month off. Good luck and FX for your BFP!
> 
> Glad everyone like the laughter and TTC taglines! Have a great weekend everyone!

Enjoy the month off with no stress and trips to the clinic. I found it refreshing!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Today is CD8, gave myself my 2nd injection yesterday (boy did I do it wrong!! Left a nice bruise--posted a pic in my journal!) Anyhow, I go for my scan on Tuesday ... my left ovary is a tad achey ... my guess is that all my follies are on that side. That ovary normally sucks and I swear produces "not great quality" follies. I hope they prove me wrong :) 

I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home!!!!


----------



## sunshine314

Is there a June IUI thread? If so I can't find it :) Good luck PCOS...I hope your left ovary proves everyone wrong too! :)


----------



## dizzikel

sunshine314 said:


> Is there a June IUI thread? If so I can't find it :) Good luck PCOS...I hope your left ovary proves everyone wrong too! :)

There is one here: https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/583354-iui-may-june.html


----------



## gingerbaby

SO we went in for a second opinion and the other DR pretty much said the same thing. Only today the new RE told me that she thinks I would need more than one IVF to get pregnant. I know that they try to push the multi cycle but now am truly worried that maybe we should look into adoption more seriously.What do you think..give it 1 try and then go from there? I don't have any IVF coverage so they are looking into a possible scholarship. I just can't believe this is happening to us. I don't know what to do....maybe we aren't meant to be parents...I don't know. I am soo sorry I am being so negative.....I just need to vent about my news. Hope everyone else is doing great and FX for those in waiting!


----------



## Bepaisley

Don't get discouraged without even trying it, I mean maybe it will take more than one try...maybe you'll have to save for multi-cycle but you are young! My sister in laws sister in law who has pcos is 42 and just got pregnant on her second try. That is just one example of many ppl I know. Being on these forums you see so many things, it makes u really worried because of what some have to go through, but know that the chances are high! Look up your different REs success rates. I'm not trying to push you towards ivf if that's not the way you want to go, just want you to stay hopeful, I know it's scary, and honestly I'm scared also because it is the last option and am afraid of it not working, but all you can do is go through the steps and hope for the best.


----------



## sunshine314

Ginger...I am so sorry...but I think Bepaisley is right, it make take more than one try but you are very young still and you have to try to keep your hopes up (and I know how hard that can be). That being said...I, too, can't help but think that it is just not meant to be...and just wish I could see into the future to jump past all this stuff and just get to something that works (or start working on adopting). 

However, just remember, that even if it is through adoption you WILL be parents one day...and that baby (whether biological or not) will be so blessed and so loved.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My doctor has NEVER told me my uterine lining before ... but today she told me and said it's not as thick as they'd like to see.

It's currently 5.52, do you know what it should be at cd10?????


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My doctor has NEVER told me my uterine lining before ... but today she told me and said it's not as thick as they'd like to see.
> 
> It's currently 5.52, do you know what it should be at cd10?????

I was told last month that for IUI they want to see it 6 and for IVF 8 so by the time you ovulate I think you will be close to the 6 and then a few more days till the little bean implants. They could give you progesterone to help thicken it, did they mention that?


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> SO we went in for a second opinion and the other DR pretty much said the same thing. Only today the new RE told me that she thinks I would need more than one IVF to get pregnant. I know that they try to push the multi cycle but now am truly worried that maybe we should look into adoption more seriously.What do you think..give it 1 try and then go from there? I don't have any IVF coverage so they are looking into a possible scholarship. I just can't believe this is happening to us. I don't know what to do....maybe we aren't meant to be parents...I don't know. I am soo sorry I am being so negative.....I just need to vent about my news. Hope everyone else is doing great and FX for those in waiting!

I know its difficult to hear that IVF is your only option. Just try and remain positive and know that one way or another you will be parents. I know a few couples who had to go through a few rounds of IVF before success, so you have to weigh your options carefully before you make the final decision. I know that for me, DH and I have discussed how many IVF cycles we would be willing to do in our lifetime and our number is 4 .... to me I will try to do everything I can to have my own natural child and if that means repeated IVF attempts then that is what it will take. After that fails then we would have to assess adoption and/or surrogacy or just accepting that we will not be parents and be great Aunts & Uncles.

Hang in there and try to balance out all your pros and cons! This is not something they should be rushing you into. And STAY positive - power of the mind is amazing.


----------

